# Giant Junior XTC 20 gekauft, leider viele Stahlteile



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe hier ein Giant Junior XTC 20 "Lite" stehen ( https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/xtc-jrdot-20-lite-2019 ) und störe mich an den vielen daran verbauten Stahlteilen, die das Gewicht bereits laut Herstellerangabe auf 11 Kilo hochtreiben.
Mit einem Magneten habe ich feststellen können, das sowohl die Sattelstütze als auch die Lenkstange als auch der Vorbauschaft als auch die Tretkurbel (140 mm) als auch die Gabel aus Stahl sind.
Was denkt ihr, vieviel Gewicht könnte ich mit möglichst wenig Geld sparen? Welche Teile würdet ihr mir hierzu empfehlen? Über Bezugsquellen würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Schnegge (28. Oktober 2018)

Puuh... das wird schwer... vorallem weil es leicht werden soll
Bei Lenker und Sattelstütze kann man mit wenig Geld bestimmt was rausholen. Den Ständer abschrauben ist sogar sensationell günstig... Dann schreit natürlich auch die Gabel danach ausgetaucht zu werden... aber was ist das für ein Steuersatz? Ist das ein klassicher Gewindesteuersatz? 
Wie sieht denn bei euch das Glände aus? Geht es viel bergauf? Die Übersetzung vom kleinsten Gang ist mit 36/28 ist schon recht hoch... ggf. kann man 'nen anderes Kettenblatt montieren und/oder eine Shimano Megarange-Kassette montieren (ich finde den mega Gangsprung zwar sinnbefreit, ist aber eine einfache Lösung für ein grösseres Ritzel). Ich weis aber auch nicht, ob das passt... oder halt ein komplett neuer Antrieb... aber dann hat man ja bald das gesammte Fahrrad getausch bzw. den Wert verdoppelt... ein anderes Komplettrad wäre wohl wirtschaftlichen das sinnvollste... würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, weil das für deinen Sohn aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht nachvollziehbar sein wird. Der hat vemutlich gerade sein Traumrad bekommen und ist heiss drauf mit dem Rad zu fahren... das sollte man ausnutzen, da es die Mängel des Rades ertmal kompensiert und dann nach und nach schauen was dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend als erstes getauscht werden sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (28. Oktober 2018)

Schnegge hat recht, mal ganz abgesehen vom Gewicht ist auch die Kurbel des Bikes nicht kindgerecht.
Übersetzung ist mit 36Zähnen vorne wahrscheinlich zu ungünstig, aber auch die 140mm Länge ist zu lang.
Das würde sich mit z.B. einer 127mm Kurbel von Kubikes mit 28 https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-28-Z.html oder 32Z einfach lösen lassen, zusammen mit leichteren Teilen für Lenker, Sattelstütze, Gabel (schwierig wegen Gewindevorbau) und wahrscheinlich ist der LRS inkl. Schraub-Kassette auch austauschwürdig, läppert sich das aber und ist wirtschaftlich vgl. z.B. mit einem Kubike (ab 400€, 7,7Kg) wenig sinnvoll.
Was hast Du denn bezahlt und bist noch bereit zusätzlich auszugeben?


----------



## kc85 (28. Oktober 2018)

Bring das Teil zurück. Sowas kann man höchstens gebraucht und für ganz kleines Geld kaufen. Für 2kg weniger gehen noch mal wenigstens 200,- EUR drauf, soweit bei den technischen Gegebenheiten überhaupt machbar.

kc85


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Schnegge hat recht, mal ganz abgesehen vom Gewicht ist auch die Kurbel des Bikes nicht kindgerecht.
> Übersetzung ist mit 36Zähnen vorne wahrscheinlich zu ungünstig, aber auch die 140mm Länge ist zu lang.
> Das würde sich mit z.B. einer 127mm Kurbel von Kubikes mit 28 https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-28-Z.html oder 32Z einfach lösen lassen, zusammen mit leichteren Teilen für Lenker, Sattelstütze, Gabel (schwierig wegen Gewindevorbau) und wahrscheinlich ist der LRS inkl. Schraub-Kassette auch austauschwürdig, läppert sich das aber und ist wirtschaftlich vgl. z.B. mit einem Kubike (ab 400€, 7,7Kg) wenig sinnvoll.
> Was hast Du denn bezahlt und bist noch bereit zusätzlich auszugeben?



Gezahlt habe ich rund 250 Euro und ca. 100 Euro sind noch in der Kriegskasse.
Die von dir verlinkte Kurbel wird mit 408 Gramm angegeben. Ich wüsste zu gern, was die verbaute Stahlkurbel wiegt.
Ein neuer Laufradsatz kommt nicht in Frage, weil mein Sohn die blauen Felgen so mag, im Fahrradladen haben sie ihm die extra vom Giant Liv aus- und an sein Fahrrad drangebaut: https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/liv-enchant-jr-lite-20-x0036668
Sein Puky Tretroller hat ebenso blaue Felgen: https://www.probikeshop.com/de/ie/puky-roller-mit-bremse-r-07-l-schwarz/77086.html


----------



## Linipupini (28. Oktober 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Gezahlt habe ich rund 250 Euro.


Alder Vader! Ich dachte schon so etwas gibt's nicht mehr! Der Radfuzzi sollte mal seine Lizenz zum verkaufen abgeben.
Das es immer noch Leute gibt die für so ein Wasserrohrrad so viel Geld ausgeben.
Aber du hast es ja schon bemerkt, hättest dich vorher mal hier schlau machen sollen.
Bring das Teil zurück! Er muss es ja auch zurücknehmen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Bring das Teil zurück.
> 
> kc85


Dieses Trauma möchte ich meinem Sohn ersparen. Gekauft wurde es auch nicht übers Internet, also keine 14-tägige Rücknahmepflicht.


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...ein anderes Komplettrad... würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, weil das für deinen Sohn aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht nachvollziehbar sein wird. Der hat vemutlich gerade sein Traumrad bekommen und ist heiss drauf mit dem Rad zu fahren... das sollte man ausnutzen, da es die Mängel des Rades ertmal kompensiert und dann nach und nach schauen was dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend als erstes getauscht werden sollte...



Genau so sieht es aus. 
Aber hier in Kleingemünd kann man im Wald fahren und wir wohnen am Hang. Da ist Gewicht schon von Nachteil.


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, neben der oben empfohlenen 127er Kurbel bestelle ich noch diese Alu-Sattelstütze: https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...-light-schwarz-27-2---350mm-Jochklemmung.html


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (28. Oktober 2018)

Ja, Leute, das ist ein GIANT.
Und eine GIANT ist eine Marke!

*lol* das Schraubritzel wird als
Kassette: "Gewinde-Freilauf"
verkauft.
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.
Aber hey, es ist ein GIANT!

Der gemeine Verbraucher will mit aller Gewalt verarscht werden ...

Andererseits:
Man bekommt was man zu bezahlen bereit ist ...
Da kann man nunmal leider bei dem Preis nicht mit alleredelsten Teilen rechnen.
Zumal wenn man mit der eigenen Haptik das Produkt prüfen konnte. Vor dem Kauf!


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Man bekommt was man zu bezahlen bereit ist ...
> Da kann man nunmal leider bei dem Preis nicht mit alleredelsten Teilen rechnen.
> Zumal wenn man mit der eigenen Haptik das Produkt prüfen konnte. Vor dem Kauf!



Von der Qualität heutiger Räder konnte man in meiner Jugend nur träumen, wenn ich an den elenden "steinzeitlichen" Kurbelkeil im Tretlager denke, der ständig ausleierte (das Knacken werde ich mein Leben lang nicht vergessen), von den Bremsen ganz zu schweigen, sowohl von deren Effektivität als auch von der Zuverlässigkeit, mir riss einmal der Bowdenzug der Vorderradbremse - nicht lustig, zum Glück ging es mit einer verbogenen Gabel aus. Von der Rostproblematik ganz zu schweigen.
Heute jammert man auf hohem Niveau. Warum auch nicht. Es sollte einem nur bewusst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

Diese Alu-Gabel wäre auch interessant, sie wiegt nur 600 Gramm :
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Rahmen---Gabel/Starrgabel-KUbikes-20-Aluminium.html
Würde sie passen?


----------



## Linipupini (28. Oktober 2018)

Alles was du da austauscht kostet unnötig viel Geld. So kann man sein Geld auch verbrennen!
Wenn du alles tauscht was Banane ist, legst du noch mal locker 250€ hin. Glaubst du nicht? Du wirst es sehen.
Für das Geld hättest du was "gscheits" bekommen. 
Auch im Laden gekauft, muss der Spezialist es zurücknehmen. Das kannst du deinem kleinen nicht antun? Sorry, dann verstehe ich das alles nicht.


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. Oktober 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> ...
> Auch im Laden gekauft, muss der Spezialist es zurücknehmen. Das kannst du deinem kleinen nicht antun? Sorry, dann verstehe ich das alles nicht.


Er hat sich eben in das Fahrrad verliebt, auch wenn es zu schwer ist. Darum versuche ich, möglichst viele Stahlteile zu ersetzen. Drei habe ich schon ins Auge gefasst, siehe oben.


----------



## taroosan (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
aus Fehlern lernt man. Tausche alles was günstig geht und lass es dann. Du wirst ohne richtig Geld in die Hand zu nehmen nicht in die Nähe der Gewichte der Räder um 400€ kommen. Baue selber ein geschenktes 24er Radon um - selbst das rechnet sich nicht. 

Wenn Du Spaß am bauen hast, Geld übrig hast und wirklich leicht werden willst versuche auf Kleinanzeigen ein günstiges und gutes Kania  zu kriegen und baue auf den anderen Rahmen um. Wenn Du Glück hast kriegst Du eins ab 220€. (Wahrscheinlich passen dann aber diverse Teile nicht und es wird teurer) 

Alternativ: Stelle das gebrauchte Kania neben das Giant und lasse Deinen Sohn beide Räder die Treppen hoch tragen.


----------



## Roelof (28. Oktober 2018)

Hilft dir sowas beim Thema Vorbau weiter?
https://www.amazon.de/photos/share/DVG6oygKX4hirV99L09SNZJ3Z5bXPuUc7bD1G5e7PPJ


----------



## joglo (28. Oktober 2018)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hilft dir sowas beim Thema Vorbau weiter?
> https://www.amazon.de/photos/share/DVG6oygKX4hirV99L09SNZJ3Z5bXPuUc7bD1G5e7PPJ



@Roelof: sieht nach einem Adapter aus um eine 1“ Gabel mit 1 1/8 Ahead Vorbau zu benutzen.

Laut PDF zum Bike (und sieht optisch auch so aus) ist eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbaut mit einem 25,4mm (=1“) Vorbau (sieht nach Schaft bzw. Gewindevorbau aus).
Hab ich noch nie gesehen...
Ich würde @Alder_Vader vorschlagen vor einer Bestellung von Teilen das Bike erstmal zu zerlegen, zu wiegen und genau zu prüfen was gebraucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> *lol* das Schraubritzel wird als
> Kassette: "Gewinde-Freilauf"
> verkauft.
> Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.



Wenn du hier Verbesserungspotential siehst, gerne her mit.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hilft dir sowas beim Thema Vorbau weiter?
> https://www.amazon.de/photos/share/DVG6oygKX4hirV99L09SNZJ3Z5bXPuUc7bD1G5e7PPJ





joglo schrieb:


> @Roelof: sieht nach einem Adapter aus um eine 1“ Gabel mit 1 1/8 Ahead Vorbau zu benutzen.
> 
> Laut PDF zum Bike (und sieht optisch auch so aus) ist eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbaut mit einem 25,4mm (=1“) Vorbau (sieht nach Schaft bzw. Gewindevorbau aus).
> Hab ich noch nie gesehen...


Sowas hier? --> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ergotec-ahead-vorbau-adapter-set-35323

So, jetzt ist die Bestellung raus für die Kurbel und die Sattelstütze von Kubike, damit bin ich einen Fuffi los und gespannt, wieviel Gewicht das einspart.


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2018)

Richtig, das ist genau so ein Adapter, mit dem großen Benefit, dass er mit Hülse und 50mm Flyride auf +/- 175g kommen wird. Der gezeigte Ergotec wird wohl od. übel alleine mehr wiegen.

Aber dass das Bike einen geschraubten 1 1/8" Schaft hat, das wundert mich etwas...


----------



## mwcycles (29. Oktober 2018)

Solange die Geometrie und die Übersetzung stimmt, und das Rad dem Kind gefällt, ist es doch in Ordnung! Klar, leichter ist besser, aber das is meistens den Vätern wichtiger als den Kindern. Wenn das Gewicht in die Nähe von 10kg kommt, ist es in Ordnung.
Megarange würde ich empfehlen.
Mein Sohn hat ein 24" Rennrad von Decathlon, älteres Modell mit schwerem Stahlrahmen, war das einzige was ich für seine Grösse (1.30m) und erschwingliches Geld gefunden habe, wiegt 11kg, aber er liebt das Teil! Auf der Strasse zieht er es immer dem Orbea MX20 mit Carbongabel und Scheibenbremsen vor, weil es halt ein Rennrad ist... Habe es auch einfach mit 130mm Kurbel und Megarange-Schraubkranz angepasst.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> ...
> Auch im Laden gekauft, *muss* der Spezialist es zurücknehmen. Das kannst du deinem kleinen nicht antun? Sorry, dann verstehe ich das alles nicht.


Muss? Begründet sich worauf?
Der Käufer hat einen Kaufvertrag mit einem gewerblichen Anbieter der nicht auf Fernabgabegesetz (oder wie sich das z.Z. nennt) beruhend abgeschlossen.
Der Vertragspartner des Endkunden könnte eventuell, oder vielleicht, oder vielleicht aber auch nicht, als wenn dann allenfalls ...
... also so kulant sein.

Aber wie schon vom TE geschrieben, dessen Nachwachs hat auf Grund des Aussehens des Fahrrades das letzte Wort.



Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Wenn du hier Verbesserungspotential siehst, gerne her mit.


Jain!
Sicherlich gibt es Naben für Steckkränze die zusammen mit einem Steckkranz weit weniger wiegen. Pech wenn ein solches Laufrad dann mehrere hundert € an Kosten mit sich bringt 

Oder aber:


mwcycles schrieb:


> Solange die Geometrie und die Übersetzung stimmt, und das Rad dem Kind gefällt, ist es doch in Ordnung! ....


So wie es jetzt ist.

Baue aber trotzdem die LR mal aus. In dem Preissegment ist es absolut nicht üblich (ich stochere oft genug in dieser Wunde herum) die Naben mit sauber eingestellten Spiel auszuliefern.
Joytech ist davon sicherlich nicht auszunehmen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> Baue aber trotzdem die LR mal aus. In dem Preissegment ist es absolut nicht üblich (ich stochere oft genug in dieser Wunde herum) die Naben mit sauber eingestellten Spiel auszuliefern.
> Joytech ist davon sicherlich nicht auszunehmen.



Danke für den Tipp, ich denke, ich habe ein gutes Anleitungsvideo dazu gefunden und werde mich demnächst dran machen, denn das Hinterrad dreht tatsächlich nicht so frei wie bei meinem eigenen Fahrrad. Das Video ist zwar von einem Vorderrad, aber ich denke, hinten funktioniert es genauso, nicht wahr? -->






PS: Ich habe grad die Speichen nachgezählt, ich komme auf 36, Giant behauptet auf seiner Seite in den Spezifikationen aber, das Liv (wie erwähnt, die Felgen wurden wegen der Farbe getauscht) hätte 32 Speichen  : https://www.liv-cycling.com/de/enchant-jrdot-lite-20-2019 
Vielleicht sind die Angaben von Giant nicht immer zu 100 Prozent zuverlässig.

PPS: Die von mir bestellte kürzere Kurbel hat 28 Zähne statt der originalen 36, muss da die Kette gekürzt werden oder gleicht der Kettenspanner der Gangschaltung hinten das wieder aus?


----------



## joglo (29. Oktober 2018)

demontiere doch bei Gelegenheit mal die Reifen und wiege die auf der Küchenwaage, oft ist bei Bikes von der Stange da auch ordentlich Gewicht versteckt.
Mit leichten Reifen (Mow Jow, Kenda SB8, etc.) und Schläuchen würde sich evtl. auch viel Gewicht sparen lassen (mehr als bei Lenker und Sattelstütze), andere konnten hier z.T. schnell 800g sparen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2018)

Ohne mir jetzt das Filmchen angesehen zu haben:
Das zeigt aber eine Vollachse.

Bei der hast Du aber nicht die Stauchung durch den Schnellspanner.
Du mußt also so


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> Klemm doch mal so:
> 
> 
> ...


kontrollieren.
Ja, geht natürlich mit eingespeichtem Rad nicht sooo dramatisch zu gestalten. Aber selbst nur die (geklemmte) Hohlachse zu drehen läßt das ein zu hart eingestelltes Spiel erkennen.



Alder_Vader schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Ich habe grad die Speichen nachgezählt, ich komme auf 36, Giant behauptet auf seiner Seite in den Spezifikationen aber, das Liv (wie erwähnt, die Felgen wurden wegen der Farbe getauscht) hätte 32 Speichen  : https://www.liv-cycling.com/de/enchant-jrdot-lite-20-2019
> Vielleicht sind die Angaben von Giant nicht immer zu 100 Prozent zuverlässig.
> ...


Jaa, nu.
Willst Du wirklich darauf rumreiten. Das Fahrrad wird mit UVP 259,90€ aufgerufen.
Da kommt das billigste von (*nicht minder*-, aber) *nieder*wertigen Material was der Markt so hergibt zum Einsatz. Isso!
Wobei, bei 36 kann man, läuft aber auf komplett neu einspeichen hinaus, durchaus Speichen eliminieren. Und zur Not auch eine wenig "Schau" betreiben.
Also 24, ohne andere Längen zu brauchen, ist da schon möglich ...
Bleiben halt 12 Löcher an der Nabe und der Felge ungenutzt.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> demontiere doch bei Gelegenheit mal die Reifen, oft bei Bikes von der Stange ist da auch ordentlich Gewicht versteckt.
> Mit leichten Reifen (Mow Jow, Kenda SB8, etc.) und Schläuchen würde sich evtl. auch viel Gewicht sparen lassen (mehr als bei Lenker und Sattelstütze).



Heikles Thema, er liebt fette Reifen, darum habe ich ihm 2.30er Maxxis Grifter montiert. Optik spielt in dem Alter eben eine herausragende Rolle: https://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/REF/REF_MxGRI_skinwall-il.jpg
58-406 (20x2.30) Skinwall (braun) 605g


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ohne mir jetzt das Filmchen angesehen zu haben:
> Das zeigt aber eine Vollachse.
> 
> Bei der hast Du aber nicht die Stauchung durch den Schnellspanner.
> ...



Nein, einen Schnellspanner hat er nicht und auch keine Steckachse, das XTC Junior mit 20-Zoll-Rädern hat tatsächlich auch eine Vollachse. Aber hinten hat es beim Drehen einen Widerstand und man hört auch ein Lagergeräusch, da muss ich mich mal drum kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2018)

Uuups, da habe ich ja höhere Wertigkeit "unterstellt" als tatsächlich angegeben. Schande über mich!


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Uuups, da habe ich ja höhere Wertigkeit "unterstellt" als tatsächlich angegeben. Schande über mich!


 
Sind denn im dem Preissegment Hohlachsen üblich? Wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## ccpirat (29. Oktober 2018)

So eine 20 Zoll Kubikes Gabel hab ich grad über, neu aus einem Kubike.
Falls Interesse besteht, bitte PN.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> So eine 20 Zoll Kubikes Gabel hab ich grad über, neu aus einem Kubike.
> Falls Interesse besteht, bitte PN.


Wenn die passen würde, super gern. Ich bau mal die Alte aus, wenn ich dazu komm, kann aber ein paar Tage dauern. Dann schau ich sie mir mal genauer an und mach Fotos davon, da gibt es ja anscheinend einige Verwirrung.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei, bei 36 kann man, läuft aber auf komplett neu einspeichen hinaus, durchaus Speichen eliminieren. Und zur Not auch eine wenig "Schau" betreiben.
> Also 24, ohne andere Längen zu brauchen, ist da schon möglich ...
> Bleiben halt 12 Löcher an der Nabe und der Felge ungenutzt.


Gibt es echt Leute, die sowas machen?  
Ich denke an die Stabilität... wenn ein Fahrrad eine Zulassung hätte, die würde dabei doch sicher erlöschen!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2018)

Naja, also die Nabe wird sicherlich auch in "Erwachsenenfahrrädern" (also mit ca 120kg z.GG.) verbaut. Von daher kein Problem.
Und daß eine 20" Felge so weit "runtergehungert" wird daß die bei 36 Speichen nur für ein Kinderfahrrad ausreichend belastbar ist, wer mag das glauben.
Wäre aber mal eine Anfrage wert ...
Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn die auch in einem Klapprad verbaut würde. Merkste was?



Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Sind denn im dem Preissegment Hohlachsen üblich? Wohl eher nicht, oder?


Muß nicht, kann aber.
Wenn ein Anbieter Ssp billiger anbietet, kommen, wenn die Planung zuläßt, diese rein.


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wobei, bei 36 kann man, läuft aber auf komplett neu einspeichen hinaus, durchaus Speichen eliminieren. Und zur Not auch eine wenig "Schau" betreiben.
> Also 24, ohne andere Längen zu brauchen, ist da schon möglich ...
> Bleiben halt 12 Löcher an der Nabe und der Felge ungenutzt.



Wie schaut das später aus, bzw. wie geht das? Speiche bald neue Naben ein und 12 Speichen weniger wäre schon OK ....



Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Aber hinten hat es beim Drehen einen Widerstand und man hört auch ein Lagergeräusch, da muss ich mich mal drum kümmern.


Ich sags mal so, du hast ja beim Fachhändler gekauft, soll der dir das sauber einstellen ;-)

Wieg doch mal bitte die Laufräder, so wie die aussehen sind die doch bestimmt sau schwer. Falls ich mich doch durchringen kann einen neuen Laufradsatz selber zu bauen wären unsere vom Orbea übrig .... samt Ritzel, Schaltwerk und Co ....


----------



## Alder_Vader (30. Oktober 2018)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hilft dir sowas beim Thema Vorbau weiter?
> https://www.amazon.de/photos/share/DVG6oygKX4hirV99L09SNZJ3Z5bXPuUc7bD1G5e7PPJ



DIe Waage sieht sehr gut aus, wo bekomme ich so eine her?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. Oktober 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Wie schaut das später aus, bzw. wie geht das? Speiche bald neue Naben ein und 12 Speichen weniger wäre schon OK ....


Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.




 

Aber ganz ohne Worte gehts nicht.
Ich hatte ein LR mit gerissener Felge hier rumzuliegen. Dachte ich mir, demonstrierst ganz einfach. Blöd nur daß das LR nur 32 Loch ...
Da geht natürlich 32:1,5 im Bereich der natürlichen Zahlen nicht ganz auf 

Umbebaut ist nur die linke Seite vom HR.
Kannst Du erkennen worauf das hinausläuft?


ehmm?? schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sags mal so, du hast ja beim Fachhändler gekauft, soll der dir das sauber einstellen ;-)
> ....


Hatte ich leider vergessen darauf rumzureiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (30. Oktober 2018)

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-7ddb2f-1540896389.jpg.html


ehmm?? schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sags mal so, du hast ja beim Fachhändler gekauft, soll der dir das sauber einstellen ;-)
> 
> Wieg doch mal bitte die Laufräder, so wie die aussehen sind die doch bestimmt sau schwer....



War eben grad dort, er meinte, die Einstellung müsse so sein, das Lager würde sich einfahren und wenn er es mir lockerer macht, stünde ich in drei Monaten wieder vor ihm mit einem wackelnden Hinterrad. Übrigens hat er die Unterlegscheiben vergessen, als er mir freundlicherweise die blauen Räder montierte.

Die Unterlegscheiben gab er mir zusammen mit dem ebenfalls fehlenden Schaltungschutzbügel mit.
Fehler können passieren, er ist hilfsbereit und bot mir an, bei der Montage des hinteren Steckschutzblechs zu helfen, das etwas herunterhängt und dadurch am nachgerüsteten breiteren Reifen aufliegt, er würde das Schutzblech mit Kabelbindern am Gepäckträger fixieren.
Eine Waage hat er leider nicht, darum konnte er mir das Rad nicht wiegen, aber ich will mir eh selbst mal eine Waage kaufen, die für sowas geeignet ist.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. Oktober 2018)

Nun, es ist allemal besser im Laufe der Zeit etwas Spiel in Kauf zu nehmen (das kann man ja wieder "weg"einstellen) als sich Konen und Laufflächen zu ruinieren.
Ja, so billig, ääähm, schrottig wie die Nabe auf'm Foto rüberkommt wird es wohl über die gesamten 360° nur mit leichtem Hakeln einstellbar sein. Aber eine richtig stramme Stelle darf trotzdem nicht kommen ...


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. Oktober 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.



Ich glaub ich brauch da 1001 Worte, so ganz hab ich es noch nicht raus .....


----------



## themountain (30. Oktober 2018)

Interessanter thread...wäre mal nett zu wissen was das Gerät so wiegt und was du schon verändert hast. V9rbau,Gabel,Laufrad war ja schon aber Alulenker ,Griffe , Bremshebel und cantis noch nicht,oder?
Viel Spaß beim Schraubern


----------



## NomadsChant (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde es einfach so lassen wie es ist.
Man muss die Kleinen doch nicht gleich so verhätscheln.
Die sollen sich ruhig (quälen) anstrengen.
Denn so werden die Olympia-Sieger von morgen gezogen.

(und nein, so ganz ernst habe ich das jetzt nicht gemeint)


----------



## Chris1968 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, das sieht nach vielen ungelegten Eiern aus. ich würde mich von den einfachen Dingen zu den Pro-Tips vorarbeiten. Das wären zunächst: *Alulenker *(Flat, gekürzt), *Aluvorbau für Gewindegabel *(denn das Teil ist leichter, als ein Vorbauschaft + extra Aluvorbau). Dann eben auch die *Sattelstütze *aus Alu. Das sind drei Bausstellen, die ganz schön Gewicht sparen können und leicht zu tauschen sind.
Das *Schaltwerk *kannst Du sofort gegen was leichteres (Deore und aufwärts) tauschen!

Im weiteren wären dann die *Naben *gegen Alunaben mit Schnellspanner zu tauschen. Bei gleicher Lochzahl und Flansch ist das Umspeichen einfach. bei der HR-Nabe kannst Du ja auch Steckkranz achten, dann spart das auch Gewicht.

Blieben boch *Steuersatz *und *Tretlager *übrig. Da lässt sich was finden. Steuersatz für Gewinde aus Alu gibts es bei rose.de, die Tretkurbel könnte Dir wahrscheinlich ein Schlosser aus dem Dorf aus schönen Alukurbel herstellen (also kürzen und bohren) und Dein Fahrradladen hat bestimmt die 9/16" Gewindeschneider für die Pedale. (Das wäre für mich die preisgünstigste Lösung...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (31. Oktober 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich hätte ne Kubikes Gabel, Steuersatz und Vorbau über.
Günstig, neu und viele Fleigen mit einer Klappe...


----------



## Linipupini (31. Oktober 2018)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> die Tretkurbel könnte Dir wahrscheinlich ein Schlosser aus dem Dorf aus schönen Alukurbel herstellen (also kürzen und bohren) und Dein Fahrradladen hat bestimmt die 9/16" Gewindeschneider für die Pedale. (Das wäre für mich die preisgünstigste Lösung...)


Davon würde ich abraten, wenn das ein Hinterhof Dandler macht!
Wenn nicht von Kania, dann billige Alukurbeln kaufen und zu @kurbeltom senden, der kürzt für 30€ alles. Dann hast du aber noch kein Kettenblatt! Wenn also günstig und einfach auf Kaniabikes.com zurückgreifen.

Zur Gabel ist schon alles gesagt, macht kein Sinn ein Alu steckvorbau zu kaufen, dann hast du immer noch ne superschwere Gabel drin.
Auch hier aud Kaniabikes.com oder Aliexpress zurückgreifen. Gabel von Kania kostet 49€.


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Oktober 2018)

einfach fahren und spass haben. früher war zwar alles besser, aber es ging auch mit stahl und ohne gangschaltung. spar die kohle fürs nächste bike.


----------



## Linipupini (31. Oktober 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> einfach fahren und spass haben. früher war zwar alles besser, aber es ging auch mit stahl und ohne gangschaltung. spar die kohle fürs nächste bike.


Meine Rede, mehrfach schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## themountain (1. November 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> einfach fahren und spass haben. früher war zwar alles besser, aber es ging auch mit stahl und ohne gangschaltung. spar die kohle fürs nächste bike.


Na,wo bleibt denn da der Heimwerkerstolz?? Einwenig aufmöbeln fürn Hunni ist doch nicht so verkehrt...den Knirps interessiert das eh nicht wirklich


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2018)

stolz ist für die doofis. fürn hunni würde ich ein gebrauchtes etwas aufmöbeln. ich kaufe doch nicht neu, um gleich noch neuteile gegen neuteile zu tauschen. das scheint mir die perverseste art der resourcenvernichtung. aber in zeiten des überflusses schnäuzen wir nicht mehr ins taschentuch, sondern gleich in das ganze päckchen.


----------



## Linipupini (1. November 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> stolz ist für die doofis. fürn hunni würde ich ein gebrauchtes etwas aufmöbeln. ich kaufe doch nicht neu, um gleich noch neuteile gegen neuteile zu tauschen. das scheint mir die perverseste art der resourcenvernichtung. aber in zeiten des überflusses schnäuzen wir nicht mehr ins taschentuch, sondern gleich in das ganze päckchen.


Was machst du dann hier?


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2018)

ich warte auf die günstigen neuteile


----------



## themountain (1. November 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> stolz ist für die doofis. fürn hunni würde ich ein gebrauchtes etwas aufmöbeln. ich kaufe doch nicht neu, um gleich noch neuteile gegen neuteile zu tauschen. das scheint mir die perverseste art der resourcenvernichtung. aber in zeiten des überflusses schnäuzen wir nicht mehr ins taschentuch, sondern gleich in das ganze päckchen.


B.scheuert....sorry.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> B.scheuert....sorry.


das macht doch nichts, aber schön, dass du es aussprichst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (2. November 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> das macht doch nichts, aber schön, dass du es aussprichst.


Von dir habe ich bisher noch keinen vernünftigen und brauchbaren Post gelesen!!
Dummschwaller braucht der Fred hier nicht!


----------



## kreisbremser (2. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Von dir habe ich bisher noch keinen vernünftigen und brauchbaren Post gelesen!!
> Dummschwaller braucht der Fred hier nicht!



lesen und verstehen sind eben verschiedene dinge. du solltest dich allerdings an deine gute kinderstube erinnen, falls du eine hattest.


----------



## Linipupini (2. November 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> lesen und verstehen sind eben verschiedene dinge. du solltest dich allerdings an deine gute kinderstube erinnen, falls du eine hattest.


Hatte ich, nur vergesse ich die gerne mal bei manchen Leutchen.


----------



## kreisbremser (2. November 2018)

nachdem du meinen ersten post zitierst und schreibst "meine rede, mehrfach vorgeschlagen."... schreibst du, du hast von mir nichts sinnvolles gelesen?

meine güte, du bist dir nicht mal dafür zu schade deine eigenen beiträge lächerlich aussehen zu lassen, nur um andere schlecht darstellen zu können.

"Es ist besser, den Mund zu halten und für ein Narren gehalten zu werden, als den Mund aufzumachen und alle Zweifel zu beseitigen."
lisa simpson 
wenn du dann mit deinen beleidigungen fertig bist, können wir diesen strang genau wie die anderen dieser art in ruhe einschlafen lassen.


----------



## Linipupini (2. November 2018)

Es gibt doch immer wieder Leute die sollte man dann doch schnellstens ignorieren!
Hiermit getan


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Er muss es ja auch zurücknehmen.



Schwachsinn. Der Händler muss gar nichts, höchstens kann er es aus Kulanz zurück nehmen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (9. November 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Schnegge hat recht, mal ganz abgesehen vom Gewicht ist auch die Kurbel des Bikes nicht kindgerecht.
> Übersetzung ist mit 36Zähnen vorne wahrscheinlich zu ungünstig, aber auch die 140mm Länge ist zu lang.
> Das würde sich mit z.B. einer 127mm Kurbel von Kubikes mit 28 https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-28-Z.html oder 32Z einfach lösen lassen, zusammen mit leichteren Teilen für Lenker, Sattelstütze, Gabel (schwierig wegen Gewindevorbau) und wahrscheinlich ist der LRS inkl. Schraub-Kassette auch austauschwürdig...



So, die Kurbel ist jetzt angekommen (gewogen 405 Gramm), ebenso die Sattelstütze, die aber erst noch zurechtgeschnitten werden muss, da sie deutlich zu lang ist. Aber trotz 350 mm Länge wiegt sie mit 232 Gramm viel weniger als das nur 250 mm lange Original, das fast 400 Gramm auf die Waage bringt!
Bezahlt habe ich für beides (Kurbel und Sattelstütze) mit Versand rund 55 Euro, alles bei Kubike bestellt.

PS: Wenn jemand die demnächst ersetzte neuwertige Stahlkurbel (140 mm) und Stahlsattelstüze möchte, einfach bei mir anfragen, ich verkaufe die Dinger für'n Appel & Ei.

Nachtrag: Auch die neuwertigen Reifen (Marke Innova, Grösse 50-406 bzw. 20x1.95, gewogen 620 Gramm) werden günstig abgegeben, da mein Kleiner jetzt 2.30er Reifenbreite fährt.


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Viel Spass beim Aufbau.

Hat sich hier ein Troll heimlich aus dem Staub gemacht oder wurde er, ich sage mal, beurlaubt?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Aufbau.
> 
> Hat sich hier ein Troll heimlich aus dem Staub gemacht oder wurde er, ich sage mal, beurlaubt?


Wärest Du beurlaubt, könntest Du doch hier gar nicht mehr trollen ...
Eine Logik die manche an den Tag legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Aufbau.
> ...



Ich mit meinen zwei linken Händen und dem fehlenden Werkzeug überlasse das meiste eh der Werkstatt (Kurbel wechseln, Kette und Sattelstütze kürzen) und beschränke mich darauf, Reifen und Sattelstütze zu tauschen, aber gespannt bin ich schon, wieviel Gewicht der Austausch von Kurbel und Sattelstütze spart.
Es darf geraten werden! 
Am Dienstag bekomme ich das Fahrrad wieder, dann wissen wir es genau.


----------



## Alder_Vader (9. November 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Interessanter thread...wäre mal nett zu wissen was das Gerät so wiegt und was du schon verändert hast. V9rbau,Gabel,Laufrad war ja schon aber Alulenker ,Griffe , Bremshebel und cantis noch nicht,oder?
> Viel Spaß beim Schraubern



Ich habe die Kofferwaage erst vor ein paar Tagen bekommen, da hatte ich bereits die Reifen getauscht, er bekam 8 mm breitere (58er statt 50er), als angenehmer Nebeneffekt wogen die Neuen laut Herstellerangabe mit 605 Gramm gegenüber der originalen Bereitung (mit 620 Gramm gewogen) 15 Gramm weniger.
Denoch hing das Fahrrad mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger mit satten 12,45 Kilo an der Kofferwaage.
Wenn ich in die Nähe von 10 Kilo komme, wäre ich schon happy, aber auch mit 11 Kilo wäre ich zufrieden.


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wärest Du beurlaubt, könntest Du doch hier gar nicht mehr trollen ...
> Eine Logik die manche an den Tag legen


Alter, du bist ja wie ein Tauchsieder, musst du dich überall reinhängen?
Ich glaube ich habe nicht deine Nummer gewählt


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. November 2018)

*nullhundertneunzichundsäxmaldiesäx*
*unddannnochdieachtneunzehnfünfdavor* ....

​


----------



## Alder_Vader (10. November 2018)

Würde diese Alu-Gabel von Kania-Bikes für 39 Euro passen? --> https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...rog-16-26-zoll/44?number=frogfork20skb17&c=43
Oder muss es die von Kubike für 74,95 Euro sein? -->
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Rahmen---Gabel/Starrgabel-KUbikes-20-Aluminium.html

Was mich wundert: Die Gabel von Kania-Bike ist bei nur 39 Euro nicht nur deutlich leichter, sondern auch noch deutlich billger als die Gabel von Kubike! Gibt es da einen Haken?


----------



## Alder_Vader (10. November 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> @Roelof: sieht nach einem Adapter aus um eine 1“ Gabel mit 1 1/8 Ahead Vorbau zu benutzen.
> 
> Laut PDF zum Bike (und sieht optisch auch so aus) ist eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbaut mit einem 25,4mm (=1“) Vorbau (sieht nach Schaft bzw. Gewindevorbau aus).
> Hab ich noch nie gesehen...



Schaft, Gewindevorbau, etc., hat jemand einen Link parat? 101 für Fahrradmechaniker oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (10. November 2018)

Ganz ehrlich?
Laß das Fahrrad so wie es ist.
Wenn es ganz blöd kommt findest Du nicht mal einen A-headsteuersatz der in den Rahmen paßt.
Warum?
Na weil *womöglich* seitens des Inverkehrbringers das Steuerrohr mit einer *Sonderlösung* geplant wurde. Irgendein abgefucktes Maß wofür die Schalen der verbauten Steuersätze auch passend nur für diese Rahmen produziert werden.
*Muß nicht, kann aber.*

Dein Vorhaben wird nicht, ohne einen Rattenschwanz von Anpassungen nachzuziehen, mal eben aus dem Ärmel schüttelbar sein.
Und sei es daß lediglich ein paar wenige mm am Gabelschaft fehlen könnten ...


----------



## mwcycles (10. November 2018)

Das wichtigste ist doch getan, passende Kurbel und dem Sohn gefällt es mit breiten Reifen, ich würde es auch erst mal so lassen und mich mit der Planung für das 24er beschäftigen, die Zeit vergeht schnell! Hauptsache, der Sohn hat Spass am Fahren, und man lernt aus seinen Fehlern für den nächsten Kauf.


----------



## Alder_Vader (10. November 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist doch getan, passende Kurbel und dem Sohn gefällt es mit breiten Reifen, ich würde es auch erst mal so lassen und mich mit der Planung für das 24er beschäftigen, die Zeit vergeht schnell! Hauptsache, der Sohn hat Spass am Fahren, und man lernt aus seinen Fehlern für den nächsten Kauf.



Stimmt, mein Sohn ist zufrieden, aber der Papa ist halt ehrgeizig und will keine Stahlteile am Fahrrad seines Sohnes... ;-)
Vielleicht lass ich die Stahlgabel ja drin, wenn da so viel falsch gemacht werden kann, aber den Stahlvorbau und den Stahllenker gegen Alu zu tauschen dürfte eigentlich kein Act sein, oder?

PS: Eine andere Nabe hinten (mit Hohlachse, statt Steckachse und besserem Lager) wäre auch etwas, das mich reizen würde! Naja, träumen darf man ja...


----------



## themountain (10. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Schaft, Gewindevorbau, etc., ich bin kein Mechaniker, aber ich würde mich gerne einlesen. Hat jemand einen Link parat? 101 für Fahrradmechaniker oder so?


https://radtechnik.awiki.org/crankset.html


----------



## themountain (10. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Laß das Fahrrad so wie es ist.
> Wenn es ganz blöd kommt findest Du nicht ...blablablubb ...


Laaaaaaaaangweilig !


----------



## Alder_Vader (11. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Laß das Fahrrad so wie es ist.
> ...
> Dein Vorhaben wird nicht, ohne einen Rattenschwanz von Anpassungen nachzuziehen, mal eben aus dem Ärmel schüttelbar sein.
> Und sei es daß lediglich ein paar wenige mm am Gabelschaft fehlen könnten ...



Und wie sieht es aus beim Optimieren der Bremse? Ich bin erschrocken, wie schwammig die originale (Noname) V-Brake ist und überlege daher, auf eine hydraulische Felgenbremse umzurüsten, die Magura würde weniger als 50 Euro kosten und ich denke, den Umbau bekäme sogar ich ihn: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01IP6W48Q
Oder stelle ich mir das auch zu einfach vor?

PS: Oder gibt es eine noch einfachere Möglichkeit wie zum Beispiel längere Bremsbelag-Arme, womit die Hebelkräfte der V-Brake vergrössert wären?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. November 2018)

Und, im Gegenzug?
Bedeuten lange Bremsschenkel aber auch weite Hebelwege. Wer Schuhgröße 47 hat (was dann ja i.d.R. auch mit Klodeckelpfoten einhergeht) wird damit eventuell gut bedient sein.

Ja nee, im dem Preissegment sind die verbauten Züge und Hüllen eher unter aller Sau. Eine Frechheit sowas in Deutschland überhaupt in Verkehr bringen zu dürfen ...
So ziemlich alle Bremsschenkel lassen einigermaßen kindgerecht einstellen. Der Bremssgriff kann ein übrigens dafür tun.
Aber da kann nur die tatsächliche Augenscheinnahme eine verläßliche Aussage ermöglichen.
Häng mal den Zug am Bremsschenkel aus und "fühle" mal ob der Zug sauber in der Hülle gleitet. Du wirst sicherlich entsetzt sein ...
Bei der Bremse fürs HR kommt oft noch dazu daß durch das Kabelführungsröhrchen der Zug "gezwängt" wird. Da wird dann durch sinnlos festes Einstellen der Balancierschrauben das Lösen "erzwungen".
Außerdem gibt es Kombinationen Felge/Bremsschuh, die kaum annehmbare Reibwerte ermöglichen.

Desweiteren ist wichtig daß das LR schlagfrei dreht. HS und SeS sollten wirklich gegen Null tendieren.


----------



## Linipupini (11. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus beim Optimieren der Bremse? Ich bin erschrocken, wie schwammig die originale (Noname) V-Brake ist und überlege daher, auf eine hydraulische Felgenbremse umzurüsten, die Magura würde weniger als 50 Euro kosten und ich denke, den Umbau bekäme sogar ich ihn: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01IP6W48Q
> Oder stelle ich mir das auch zu einfach vor?
> 
> PS: Oder gibt es eine noch einfachere Möglichkeit wie zum Beispiel längere Bremsbelag-Arme, womit die Hebelkräfte der V-Brake vergrössert wären?


Ich muss ein wenig schmunzeln, was willst du eigendlich noch alles tauschen? 
Die HS11 ist mit 49€ + Versand eine Einzelbremse, d.h. du brauchst davon 2!  
100€ +Versand  für ne Magura Plastebremse, stolzer Preis. Und die möchtest du selber anbauen?, wenn du noch nicht mal eine Kette gekürzt bekommst, lass es lieber, da du bestimmt die Leitungen kürzen musst.
Darf ich fragen wieviel Geld bisher in dies Projekt geflossen ist?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Alter, *ich bin* ja wie ein Tauchsieder, *ich* muss*t mich* überall reinhängen?
> ...


Leicht korrigiert.


----------



## Alder_Vader (11. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ich muss ein wenig schmunzeln, was willst du eigendlich noch alles tauschen?
> Die HS11 ist mit 49€ + Versand eine Einzelbremse, d.h. du brauchst davon 2!
> 100€ +Versand  für ne Magura Plastebremse, stolzer Preis. Und die möchtest du selber anbauen?, wenn du noch nicht mal eine Kette gekürzt bekommst, lass es lieber, da du bestimmt die Leitungen kürzen musst.
> Darf ich fragen wieviel Geld bisher in dies Projekt geflossen ist?


Bei einer Notbremsung wird die meiste Bremswirkung von der Vorderradbremse übertragen, kein Grund also auch hinten zwingend eine gleichwertige Bremse zu verbauen.
Und 49,28 Euro (inklusive Versand) sind wohl kaum besser investiert als in die Sicherheit seines Kindes.

PS: 55 Euro bisher, wurde aber bereits erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (11. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Leicht korrigiert.


Hab ich auch gerade gemacht und dich Vogel @Heiko_Herbsleb  auf meine ignorier Liste gesetzt, du gehst mir nämlich ziemlich auf den Senkel.
Schleich dich doch einfach ins KTwR Forum da kannst du die Leute volltexten.


----------



## themountain (11. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ich muss ein wenig schmunzeln, was willst du eigendlich noch alles tauschen?
> .........Darf ich fragen wieviel Geld bisher in dies Projekt geflossen ist?


Ich weiss garnicht warum ihr dem Mann alles so mies macht ?? In anderen Freds wird seitenlang darüber geschwafelt ob man nun eine rt66 oder eine andere Bremsschebe senem Schwiegervater schenkt...duh...das ist nu wirklich Hulle.


----------



## Bastian_77 (11. November 2018)

Was sind den da für Bremsen drauf, kann ( will ) mir nicht vorstellen das man eine V-Brake nicht sauber eingestellt bekommt. Vorne und hinten unterschiedliche Bremsen wäre mir als motivierter Vater nix ;-) Und bei einer Notbremse packen die Kinder nicht unbedingt ans Limit der Vorderradbremse .....

Übrigens, nur mal als Denkastoß - ne MT2 Scheibenbremse für vorne gibt es für 45€ ....


----------



## Linipupini (11. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Übrigens, nur mal als Denkastoß - ne MT2 Scheibenbremse für vorne gibt es für 4


Wenn man so Vorschläge macht, sollte man auch alles von Anfang an lesen, denn dann hättest du verstanden, das eine Montage von SB hier nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Bastian_77 (11. November 2018)

Hab ich, es war auch immer mal wieder die Rede von einer neuen Gabel, dann tauchten neue Naben auf ..... und dann wäre vorne ne SB schon einfach machbar ;-)


----------



## Alder_Vader (12. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Hab ich, es war auch immer mal wieder die Rede von einer neuen Gabel, dann tauchten neue Naben auf ..... und dann wäre vorne ne SB schon einfach machbar ;-)



Ich denke, bei einem 20-Zöller-Kinderrad ist eine Scheibenbremse nicht zwingend und selbst eine hyraulische Felgenbremse schon Luxus. Ich bekam hier den Tipp, mal die Leichtgängigkeit der Züge zu prüfen, vielleicht hilft auch ein wenig Nähmaschinenöl in den Bowdenzügen. Sobald ich das Fahrrad (dann mit Alu-Kurbel) wieder habe, schaue ich mal, was das bringt oder ob vielleicht neue Hüllen/Züge fällig sind, denn meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit V-Brakes waren ausschliesslich positiv, da diese deutlich effektiver als frühere Cantilever oder gar Seitenzugbremsen sind - im Vergleich zu früher ist das daher Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

PS: Klar, die von mir verlinkte Alu-Gabel für unter 40 Euro reizt mich natürlich weiterhin, aber da muss ich im Fahrradladen erst mal fragen, ob die passen würde.


----------



## Linipupini (12. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> PS: Klar, die von mir verlinkte Alu-Gabel für unter 40 Euro reizt mich natürlich weiterhin, aber da muss ich im Fahrradladen erst mal fragen, ob die passen würde.


Halt dich ran, es gibt nicht mehr viele, weil die ihr Programm umstellen! Denn neu gibt's ne 20" auch in roh. wie auch den Rahmen mit V-Brake und IS2000 Aufnahme!
Warum sollte die Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft nicht passen? Lass dir nicht so ein Hirngespinst von einem sehr seltenen Maß des Steuersatzes einreden! Das ist völliger Humbug.
Anhand des Datenblattes vom Bike ist die Gabel 1 1/8", nur brauchst du dann ein anderen Steuersatz von Schraub auf Ahead!


----------



## Alder_Vader (12. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Halt dich ran, es gibt nicht mehr viele, weil die ihr Programm umstellen! Denn neu gibt's ne 20" auch in roh. wie auch den Rahmen mit V-Brake und IS2000 Aufnahme!
> Warum sollte die Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft nicht passen? Lass dir nicht so ein Hirngespinst von einem sehr seltenen Maß des Steuersatzes einreden! Das ist völliger Humbug.
> Anhand des Datenblattes vom Bike ist die Gabel 1 1/8", nur brauchst du dann ein anderen Steuersatz von Schraub auf Ahead!



Es gibt die 20''-Gabel bei Kania in 2 Ausführungen:
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...rog-16-26-zoll/44?number=frogfork20skb17&c=43

- Frog52 (20-Zoll-Gabel), ca. 555 g, Mitte Achse bis Unterkante Steuersatz: ca. 31,5 cm, Schaftlänge ca. 17 cm
und
- Frog55 (20-Zoll-Gabel) ca. 560 g, Mitte Achse bis Unterkante Steuersatz: ca. 31,5 cm, Schaftlänge ca. 19 cm

Ich habe Kania gerade angeschrieben, welche von beiden an mein Fahrrad passt.

Nachtrag: Könnte man den längeren Schaft nicht einfach kürzen, wenn er zu lang ist, ähnlich wie bei der Sattelstütze?


----------



## Kati (12. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Könnte man den längeren Schaft nicht einfach kürzen, wenn er zu lang ist, ähnlich wie bei der Sattelstütze?


Ja, kann man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rilerale (12. November 2018)

Nabend,
wenn du genau weisst wie lang der Schaft werden soll, dann kennst du die Länge ja.
Ich kaufe lieber etwas länger, falls mir noch Ideen beim Aufbau kommen.

Bei Kinderrädern macht ein längerer Schaft durchaus Sinn.
Du machst einfach über dem Vorbau nochmal einen 1cm Spacer und hast damit nochmal Reserve beim Wachstum, wenn dann benötigt wandert der Spacer unter den Vorbau.

Gruß rilerale


----------



## Alder_Vader (13. November 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> ... Für 2kg weniger gehen noch mal wenigstens 200,- EUR drauf, soweit bei den technischen Gegebenheiten überhaupt machbar.
> 
> kc85



So, das Fahrrad hab ich grad abgeholt aus der Werkstatt.
Momentan wurden 802 Gramm eingespart durch Kurbel- und Sattelstützentausch, Kosten: 50,- Material + 5,- Versand + 16,- Arbeit.
Wie erwartet hatte die 1-Kilo-Stahlkurbel das grösste Einsparpotential mit 595 Gramm, die Alukurbel kostete aber auch 35 Euro.
Die Stahlsattelstütze, die knapp 400 Gramm wog, ermöglichte eine Einsparung von 207 Gramm für 15 Euro.

Der Austausch der Stahlgabel und des Stahlvorbaus würde nochmals deutlich mehr Gewicht sparen und würde nicht viel mehr kosten, denke (und hoffe) ich mal - angesichts des Preises von 39 Euro für die Alugabel.

PS: Zur Gesamtgewichtsersparnis müsste man noch die gekürzte Kette rechnen, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, was 8 (16?) Kettenglieder wiegen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (13. November 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> ..., Gabel (schwierig wegen Gewindevorbau) ...



Was würdest du an meiner Stelle tun? Es wagen oder die Stahlgabel samt Stahlvorbau nicht anrühren, nachdem jetzt bereits über 0,8 Kilo eingespart wurden?

Oder anders gefragt, für wie schwerwiegend (teuer) schätzt du die von dir erwarteten Komplikationen ein, wenn es um den Gabeltausch geht?

Der Vorbauschaft hat die Grösse einer 50-Cent-Münze und ist deutlich grösser als eine 20-Cent-Münze: https://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Wartung_von_Steuersätzen#Gr.C3.B6.C3.9Fenbestimmung_beim_Gewindesteuersatz 
Ich gehe daher von 1 1/8 Zoll aus, obwohl es heisst, dass die allermeisten Gewindesteuersätze die Größe von 1 Zoll hätten.


----------



## rilerale (13. November 2018)

@Alder_Vader 

was willst du hören.
Wenn die Gabel wirklich ein Gewindeschaft hast, brauchst du auch einen neuen Steuersatz und neuen Aheadvorbau.
Macht nochmal ab 10€ jeweils. Kann man alles machen wenn man sich etwas auskennt.

Dir wurde geraten das Rad so wie es war zurück zugeben, wegen vielen Baustellen.
Du hast dich für Optimieren entschieden, jetzt musst da aber wissen wo Ende ist.

Gruß rilerale


----------



## Alder_Vader (13. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> @Alder_Vader
> 
> was willst du hören.
> Wenn die Gabel wirklich ein Gewindeschaft hast, brauchst du auch einen neuen Steuersatz und neuen Aheadvorbau.
> ...



Du meinst, mit je 10, meinetwegen auch 20 Euro Extrakosten jeweils für Steuersatz und Vorbau ist die Sache geritzt? Das klingt beruhigend, denn es gab auch Beiträge, die da grössere Komplikationen befürchteten, Zitat @Heiko:_ "Wenn es ganz blöd kommt findest Du nicht mal einen A-headsteuersatz der in den Rahmen paßt."_, aber auch @joglo schrieb, das sei schwierig, und auch andere waren verunsichert wegen der ungewöhnlichen Grösse des Gewindevorbaus.

PS: https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/orbea-mx-20-dirt-x0040688 Das Orbea MX 20 ist mit 279 Euro nicht viel teurer als das Giant, dafür mit 9,98 Kilo über ein Kilo leichter.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> ..., denn es gab auch Beiträge, die da grössere Komplikationen befürchteten, Zitat @Heiko:_ "Wenn es ganz blöd kommt findest Du nicht mal einen A-headsteuersatz der in den Rahmen paßt.".._.


Wäre schon freundlich gewesen die Aussage


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> *Muß nicht, kann aber.*
> ...


mal gleich mit zu erwähnen. Klarheit schafft hier ein Meßschieber an einer demontierten Steuersatzschale.
Wie gesagt, die Gafahr ist gering, aber gerade bei 20 Zöllern finden sich gern mal Maße, da würden Leute wie Pupsilini ganz schön dumm aus der Wäsche guggen ...

Anderer Punkt der für "so lassen" spricht:
6er Inbus oder 13er Schlüsel (ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht was tatsächlich am Vorbau verbaut ist) und buuups, ist der Lenker ein Stück höher gestellt wenns Kind sich plagt nach dem es gewachsen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (13. November 2018)

Ich habe beim Händler das Mädchenrad dazu gesehen. Vorbauschaft ist 25,4mm also 1.1/8“. Die Lagerschalen sind semiintegriert. Wenn du dich etwas auskennst, sollte Tausch auf Ahead kein Problem sein.


----------



## Alder_Vader (13. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anderer Punkt der für "so lassen" spricht:
> 6er Inbus oder 13er Schlüsel (ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht was tatsächlich am Vorbau verbaut ist) und buuups, ist der Lenker ein Stück höher gestellt wenns Kind sich plagt nach dem es gewachsen ist.



Danke, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht! Das hat mich schon bei seinem 16er Early Rider genervt, dass man nur die Sattelstütze erhöhen konnte.
Ich glaube, ich belasse es beim Austausch des Stahlvorbauschafts gegen einen Alu-Vorbauschaft. Damit hoffe ich dann die Ein-Kilo-Grenze bei der Gewichtsreduktion zu erreichen, denn mehr als 198 Gramm dürfte der Unterschied schon sein zwischen Stahl- und Aluvorbauschaft, denke ich.
Und wie das funktioniert, habe ich mir auch grad angesehen: 




PS: Es ist ein Inbus.


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. November 2018)

Ich finde es gut das @Alder_Vader sich die Mühe macht und seinem kurzen das unbedarft gekaufte Rad aufwertet. Auch denke ich dass er hier genau an der richtigen Stelle ist sich dafür fachkundige Hilfe zu holen. Wäre also schön wenn nicht jeder zweite Beitrag wäre "lohnt eh nicht" oder "hätteste mal xyz gekauft".

In Bezug auf die Gabel würde ich sagen dass sich der Tausch auf jeden Fall lohnt. Die Alu Gabel ist sicher ein halbes kg leichter. Ein Ahead Vorbau bringt nochmal 100-200g gegenüber einem Schaftvorbau. Wenn du den Lenker noch mit austauscht sind vermutlich nochmal 100g drin. Der Steuersatz spart auch noch gut was. Und das sind eher pessimistische Schätzungen mit Luft nach oben.

Und auf der einen Seite steht vielleicht der finanzielle Einsatz nicht im Verhältnis zum entsprechend komplett gekauften Leichtbau-Kinderrad. Auf der anderen Seite macht der Aufwertungsprozess selber ja auch Spaß - ist halt ein schönes Hobby. Und am Ende steht da ein individuelles und erheblich hochwertigeres und langlebigeres (weil nicht so rostanfälliges) Fahrrad.

Kann da bis auf das nötige Leergeld nichts schlechtes dran sehen.
Vielleicht lässt sich @Alder_Vader ja sogar dazu verleiten den einen oder anderen Umbau selber zu versuchen. Einen Steuersatz zu wechseln ist gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## Linipupini (14. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das @Alder_Vader sich die Mühe macht und seinem kurzen das unbedarft gekaufte Rad aufwertet. Auch denke ich dass er hier genau an der richtigen Stelle ist sich dafür fachkundige Hilfe zu holen. Wäre also schön wenn nicht jeder zweite Beitrag wäre "lohnt eh nicht" oder "hätteste mal xyz gekauft".
> 
> In Bezug auf die Gabel würde ich sagen dass sich der Tausch auf jeden Fall lohnt. Die Alu Gabel ist sicher ein halbes kg leichter. Ein Ahead Vorbau bringt nochmal 100-200g gegenüber einem Schaftvorbau. Wenn du den Lenker noch mit austauscht sind vermutlich nochmal 100g drin. Der Steuersatz spart auch noch gut was. Und das sind eher pessimistische Schätzungen mit Luft nach oben.
> 
> ...


Hatten wir alles schon  wenn man wüsste was man will, wäre es einfacher


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wäre schon freundlich gewesen die Aussage
> mal gleich mit zu erwähnen. Klarheit schafft hier ein Meßschieber an einer demontierten Steuersatzschale.
> Wie gesagt, die Gafahr ist gering, aber gerade bei 20 Zöllern finden sich gern mal Maße, da würden Leute wie Pupsilini ganz schön dumm aus der Wäsche guggen ...
> 
> ...





Linipupini schrieb:


> Hatten wir alles schon  wenn man wüsste was man will, wäre es einfacher



Der Entscheidungsfindungsprozess gehört nun mal dazu. Nachdem der Kauf überstürzt war, möchte ich den gleichen Fehler nicht wiederholen, sondern lasse mir Zeit und gehe systematisch vor. Der Kurbel- und Sattelstützentausch war effektiv, das hat echt was gebracht, siehe die Waagenfotos. Ob ich nun die Gewindestahlgabel gegen eine Gabel ohne Gewinde aus Alu tausche und dafür den Nachteil der geringeren Flexibilität in Kauf nehme (Lenkererhöhung wurde von @Heiko_Herbsleb  erwähnt), muss ich mir noch überlegen, vielleicht reicht auch der Tausch des Stahlschaftvorbaus gegen eines aus Alu.


----------



## Linipupini (14. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Ob ich nun die Gewindestahlgabel gegen eine Gabel ohne Gewinde aus Alu tausche und dafür den Nachteil der geringeren Flexibilität in Kauf nehme


Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Was soll da flexen bei 20"?? lass dir nicht so ein Floh ins Ohr setzen! Hier geht einzig und allein um eine reine Reduzierung des Gewichts, wenn du bei der Gabel und Vorbau und Steuersatz was einsparen willst, dann wechsel das, ansonsten lass es.
Hatte ich aber schon mehrmals erwähnt.


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Was soll da flexen bei 20"?? lass dir nicht so ein Floh ins Ohr setzen! ...


Nein, nicht flexen/biegen, sondern den Lenker einfach höher ziehen. Das muss man bei Kindern ab und zu, die wachsen nämlich. Zum Glück! 
Und das geht beim Ahead* nicht, das hatte ich schon bei seinem Early Rider, das musste in die Werkstatt und dort wurde ein anderer, höherer Vorbau eingesetzt, das hat mich 70 Euro gekostet - ich stell mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto rein.

Einen Vorbauschaft hingegen zieht man einfach raus und schon hat man einen höheren Lenker! 

*Als ich beim Ahead die Inbusschraube oben löste, um den Lenker höher zu ziehen, kam mir das Kugellager entgegen... Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. November 2018)

Also beim 16" er vom Junior hab ich das so gelöst im letztem Jahr ( er hat es recht spät bekommen ) - zuerst einen Spacer unter den Vorbau, etwas später dann einen Riser Bar verbaut. Ich würde die Gabel mit wechseln, hier steckt echt viel Gewicht drin was man sparen kann. Leichter Vorbau, vll umgedreht montiert und 1 Spacer drüber für den Anfang. So kann man den Spacer einmal nach unten packen und einmal den Vorbau umdrehen, macht insgesamt so 3-4cm Unterschied ? 
Generel mag ich flacherre Lenkerpositionen lieber als diese hohen wie bei Pucky oder Woom - aber das hängt vermutlich auch davon ab wie das Rag genutzt wird. 
Mein Junior was mit seinem 16" in Willigen auf dem Pumptrack und den Flowtrail am Ende der Freeridestrecke unterwegs und da passte das Rad super ....

Kann dir auch Bilder machen wenn das hilft ;-)


----------



## Linipupini (14. November 2018)

Ok so war das gemeint.
Zum Thema "Lenker höher ziehen" schweige ich mal. Mehr dazu gibt's bestimmt im Pukyforum


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ok so war das gemeint.
> Zum Thema "Lenker höher ziehen" schweige ich mal. Mehr dazu gibt's bestimmt im Pukyforum


Wenn man den Sitz höher zieht (und das muss man bei Kindern des öfteren), dann ändert sich die Sitzposition, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig auch den Lenker höher zieht, völlig unabhängig davon, ob es sich bei dem Fahrrad um ein Puky oder ein anderes handelt.
Klar, diese Probleme haben wir als Erwachsene nicht, darum ist das bei uns auch kein Thema, denn unsere Körpergrösse ändert sich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (14. November 2018)

Die Möglichkeit den Vorbau hochzuziehen halte ich auch nicht für allzuwichtig. Lieber als nächsten Schritt einen hohen und breiteren Riser-Bar verbauen, das bringt mehr. Das 20"-Kubike meiner Tochter war ihr schon fast zu klein, und ist nach dem wechsel auf einen 5cm breiteren Lenker wieder richtig passend - trotz gleichzeitig kürzerem Vorbau!
Ich verstehe eh nicht diese ganzen Kinderbikes mit der aufrechten Sitzposition á la Woom. Wofür soll das gut sein? Wie soll das Kind da eine aktive Fahrtechnik lernen?


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. November 2018)

Klar muss der Lenker etwas mit wachsen, aber nicht in der Menge wie es der Sattel macht. Tendenziel haben die kleinen Räder den Lenker eh etwas höher am Anfang und mit wachsendem Kind kommt er immer niedriger. Wir sitzen ja auch aufm MTB durchaus sportlicher als aufm Tourenrad ... MTB mit zu hohem Lenker sind für mich meistens fehlinverstitionen weil ein anderes Rad generel besser wäre ....


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eh nicht diese ganzen Kinderbikes mit der aufrechten Sitzposition á la Woom. Wofür soll das gut sein? Wie soll das Kind da eine aktive Fahrtechnik lernen?


Kommt immer drauf an wo man hin möchte mit dem Kind, für einfach nur so rumfahren reicht das, aktiv im Gelände eher nicht .... das sehe ich grad an dem KiGa genug


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wo man hin möchte mit dem Kind, für einfach nur so rumfahren reicht das, aktiv im Gelände eher nicht .... das sehe ich grad an dem KiGa genug


Ja, ich bin da definitiv sehr befangen. Ich bin halt der Meinung dass jeder der sich im öffentlichen Raum auf dem Rad bewegt dieses auch gut kontrollieren können sollte. Ganz besonders Kinder! Was da an den KiTas und Schulen von Kindern und Eltern so an Vehikeln genutzt wird ist oft ziemlich beängstigend.
Muss ja nicht jeder gleich gut Mountainbike fahren, aber etwas aktive Radkontrolle könnte in vielen Fällen Unfälle verhindern.


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Also beim 16" er vom Junior hab ich das so gelöst im letztem Jahr ( er hat es recht spät bekommen ) - zuerst einen Spacer unter den Vorbau, etwas später dann einen Riser Bar verbaut. Ich würde die Gabel mit wechseln, hier steckt echt viel Gewicht drin was man sparen kann. Leichter Vorbau, vll umgedreht montiert und 1 Spacer drüber für den Anfang. So kann man den Spacer einmal nach unten packen und einmal den Vorbau umdrehen, macht insgesamt so 3-4cm Unterschied ?
> Generel mag ich flacherre Lenkerpositionen lieber als diese hohen wie bei Pucky oder Woom - aber das hängt vermutlich auch davon ab wie das Rag genutzt wird.
> Mein Junior was mit seinem 16" in Willigen auf dem Pumptrack und den Flowtrail am Ende der Freeridestrecke unterwegs und da passte das Rad super ....
> 
> Kann dir auch Bilder machen wenn das hilft ;-)



Soweit ist meiner noch nicht, dass er auf einen Pumptrack* könnte, er hat erst vor einem halben Jahr das Radfahren gelernt, auf diesem Early Rider, mit viereinhalb wohl eher ein Spätzünder, aber mit fast 120 cm schon ein richtig grosses Kerlchen! 

Der Sitz ist bis zum Limit herausgezogen.

*Obwohl, probieren könnte ich es ja mal, sieht jedenfalls verlockend aus --> https://www.gemeinde-mauer.de/pb/site/gemeinde-mauer/get/documents_E1693948589/gemeinde-mauer/dictionaries/Formulare + Satzungen/18 Pumptrack Nutzung Regeln.pdf


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. November 2018)

Oha ... wer hat denn diese Bremshebelstellung verzapft? Zum Thema Lenkerhöhe habe ich meine Ansicht ja schon kundgetan, aber das kann man ja anders sehen.

Ich würde ja eher einen längeren Vorbau montieren (~70mm) und einen etwas breiteren Riserbar. Und unbedingt eine längere Stütze mit etwas Versatz nach hinten. Wären auch Teile die prima an das folgende 20er dran passen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. November 2018)

Sorry wenn ich das so sag, aber da war das Belter wohl auch schon ein Fehlkauf. Für eine genau solche Sitzposition gibt es Woom und Pucky, Woom ist dabei auch schön leicht. Mit dem 16"er würd ich meinen Sohn nicht auf den Pumptrack lassen, da hat man ja keine Kontrolle und haut sich die Zähne beim kleinsten Hubbel schon am Vorbau aus .... 
Es ist ja nicht so das sich die Hersteller was bei der Geometrie gedacht haben ...


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. November 2018)

Der Early Rider Belter war nur die "Einstiegsdroge", denn mit dem kleinen und leichten 16-Zöller sollte er die Angst vor dem Fahrradfahren verlieren. Das ist gelungen. Dass man damit nicht vernünftig geradeaus fahren kann ist klar, darum ja auch der frühestmögliche Umstieg auf 20 Zoll. Und mit dem 20-Zöller will ich mit ihm auch mal auf den Pumptrack, da kann und darf er dann gefahrlos seine Grenzen austesten, wenn er möchte.
Bisher sind wir mit seinem neuen 20er Sonntags auf leere Supermarktparkplätze, aber Kreise und Achter auf topfebenen Plätzen sind irgendwann auch mal langweilig, daher waren wir die letzten paar Male auch im Wald und auf Feldwegen, aber da nerven die Wanderer und die Hundetretminen.
Der Pumptrack wird eine neue Erfahrung sein! 

OT: Kennt sich einer von euch aus mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen? Ich hab da mal irgendwann, irgendwo was gelesen, dass ab 20 Zoll auch auf der Strasse gefahren werden kann? Und auch erst ab 8? Oder sind das die Grenzen, bis zu denen ein Kind auf dem Bürgersteig fahren darf?


----------



## kc85 (15. November 2018)

§2 (5) StVO sagt: *Kinder bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr müssen*, Kinder bis zum vollendeten zehnten Lebensjahr dürfen mit Fahrrädern *Gehwege benutzen*. Ist ein *baulich* von der Fahrbahn *getrennter Radweg* vorhanden, so *dürfen* abweichend von Satz 1 *Kinder bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr auch diesen Radweg benutzen*. Soweit ein Kind bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr von einer geeigneten Aufsichtsperson begleitet wird, darf diese Aufsichtsperson für die Dauer der Begleitung den Gehweg ebenfalls mit dem Fahrrad benutzen; eine Aufsichtsperson ist insbesondere geeignet, wenn diese mindestens 16 Jahre alt ist. Auf zu Fuß Gehende ist besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen. Der Fußgängerverkehr darf weder gefährdet noch behindert werden. Soweit erforderlich, muss die Geschwindigkeit an den Fußgängerverkehr angepasst werden. Vor dem Überqueren einer Fahrbahn müssen die Kinder und die diese begleitende Aufsichtsperson absteigen.

Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn ein Gehweg/Radweg vorhanden ist. Sonst bleibt eh nur die Straße. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (15. November 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> §2 (5) StVO sagt: *Kinder bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr müssen*, Kinder bis zum vollendeten zehnten Lebensjahr dürfen mit Fahrrädern *Gehwege benutzen*. Ist ein *baulich* von der Fahrbahn *getrennter Radweg* vorhanden, so *dürfen* abweichend von Satz 1 *Kinder bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr auch diesen Radweg benutzen*. Soweit ein Kind bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr von einer geeigneten Aufsichtsperson begleitet wird, darf diese Aufsichtsperson für die Dauer der Begleitung den Gehweg ebenfalls mit dem Fahrrad benutzen; eine Aufsichtsperson ist insbesondere geeignet, wenn diese mindestens 16 Jahre alt ist. Auf zu Fuß Gehende ist besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen. Der Fußgängerverkehr darf weder gefährdet noch behindert werden. Soweit erforderlich, muss die Geschwindigkeit an den Fußgängerverkehr angepasst werden. Vor dem Überqueren einer Fahrbahn müssen die Kinder und die diese begleitende Aufsichtsperson absteigen.
> 
> Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn ein Gehweg/Radweg vorhanden ist. Sonst bleibt eh nur die Straße.
> 
> kc85



Super, danke dir. Ergänzend zum obiger Paragraph 2 (5) StVO habe ich auch etwas zur Radgrösse gefunden: https://gib-acht-im-verkehr.de/0002_verkehrssicherheit/0002f_fahrrad/kinderfahrrad.htm
_"Fahrräder ab einem Radumfang von 22 Zoll sind keine Kinderfahrräder. Für Kinder mit derartigen Kinderfahrrädern gelten damit die Vorschriften für Fußgänger. Deshalb dürfen sie *nur* auf dem Gehweg, auf privaten Flächen oder auf durch spezielle Verkehrszeichen freigegebenen Fahrbahnen und Seitenstreifen fahren."_


----------



## Kati (15. November 2018)

Heißt das ein Erwachsener darf mit 26“ auf der Straße fahren, aber ein 7-jähriger mit 26“ nicht, weil das 26“-Kinderrad kein Fahrrad ist?


----------



## Linipupini (15. November 2018)

Kati schrieb:


> Heißt das ein Erwachsener darf mit 26“ auf der Straße fahren, aber ein 7-jähriger mit 26“ nicht, weil das 26“-Kinderrad kein Fahrrad ist?



Das ist Bullshit! lies dir nochmal die STVO durch:



kc85 schrieb:


> §2 (5) StVO sagt: Kinder bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr *müssen*, Kinder bis zum vollendeten zehnten Lebensjahr *dürfen* mit* Fahrrädern* Gehwege benutzen. Ist ein baulich von der Fahrbahn getrennter Radweg vorhanden, so dürfen abweichend von Satz 1 Kinder bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr auch diesen Radweg benutzen.



Es gibt im Gesetz keinen Hinweis auf irgendwelche Radgrößen!!


----------



## Alder_Vader (15. November 2018)

Kati schrieb:


> Heißt das ein Erwachsener darf mit 26“ auf der Straße fahren, aber ein 7-jähriger mit 26“ nicht, weil das 26“-Kinderrad kein Fahrrad ist?


Er darf in deinem Beispiel seines Alters wegen nicht am Strassenverkehr teilnehmen.

Zur Radgrösse, die DIN 79110 (http://winss.de/Fahrradseiten/html/din.html) definiert ein Kinderrad unter anderem wie folgt: _"Die Norm DIN 79 100 gilt für Kinderräder, die hinsichtlich ihrer Bauart und Ausstattung *nicht* der StVZO unterliegen und *nicht* für die Benutzung öffentlicher Strassen vorgesehen sind... Es verfügt über Räder mit einer Felgendurchmesserbezeichnung von 203 bis 451 mm". 
_
Da solch ein Rad nicht der StVZO entspricht, darf es auch nicht im Strassenverkehr bewegt werden. Es gibt also mehrere Ausschlusskriterien zur Teilnahme am Strassenverkehr, dazu gehören das Alter des Verkehrsteilnehmers als auch die Radgrösse.

Soweit mein laienhaftes Verständnis der Gesetzeslage.


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Dass man damit nicht vernünftig geradeaus fahren kann ist klar, darum ja auch der frühestmögliche Umstieg auf 20 Zoll.


Das kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen ..... du willst auf der einen Seite das dein Kind sicher fährt uns spaß dran bekommt, baust das Rad aber so um das es nicht vernünftig gerade aus fährt. Dann willst du deswegen schnell auf ein 20" wechseln - wo aber wieder ähnliches geplant ist ( hoher Lenker )? 

Zum Üben aufm Parkplatz, aber auch im Wald hab ich mir kleine Pylonen besorgt, gibt in verschiedenen Farben für wenig Geld. Damit kann man wunderbar Kurven vorgeben, Tore bauen etc ....


----------



## Alder_Vader (15. November 2018)

Das hat nichts mit der Lenkerhöhe zu tun, die Schlangenlinien (auch vor dem Umbau) sind wohl eher den geringeren Kreiselkräften des 16-Zöllers geschuldet - mit dem 20-Zöller fährt er besser geradeaus. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch der Grund, warum der Gesetzgeber zu kleine Kinderfahrräder vom Strassenverkehr ausschliesst und auf den Gehweg verbannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (15. November 2018)

Entschuldige @Alder_Vader, aber das ist Quatsch!
Das geradeaus fahren hat nachweislich nichts mit der Radgröße zu tun. Etliche Knirpse fahren mit 12ern und 16ern hervorragend geradeaus - sowohl auf der Straße als auch im Gelände. Wenn das stimmte, würde es auch keine 16-Zoll Touren Klappräder geben. Die Lenkerhöhe  hingegen hat viel damit zu tun. Wenn es dich interessiert erkläre ich gerne den Zusammenhang.


----------



## Alder_Vader (15. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> 16-Zoll Touren Klappräder ...


Mit den Dingern könnte ich auch nicht vernünftig geradeaus fahren. Und wenn mein Kleiner lieber "Herrenfahrerstyle"-mässig eher gerade sitzen möchte, dann darf er das auch.
Spätestens wenn er mal Motorrad fährt wird er wissen warum die Lenkerenden nicht so hoch sind. ;-)


----------



## BOOZE (15. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Entschuldige @Alder_Vader, aber das ist Quatsch!
> Das geradeaus fahren hat nachweislich nichts mit der Radgröße zu tun. Etliche Knirpse fahren mit 12ern und 16ern hervorragend geradeaus - sowohl auf der Straße als auch im Gelände. Wenn das stimmte, würde es auch keine 16-Zoll Touren Klappräder geben. Die Lenkerhöhe  hingegen hat viel damit zu tun. Wenn es dich interessiert erkläre ich gerne den Zusammenhang.


Ich muss dich enttäuschen, das ist aber leider so, das ist ein physikalischer effekt. 
Hat @Alder_Vader leider Recht.


----------



## Linipupini (15. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Das geradeaus fahren hat nachweislich nichts mit der Radgröße zu tun. Etliche Knirpse fahren mit 12ern und 16ern hervorragend geradeaus - sowohl auf der Straße als auch im Gelände. Wenn das stimmte, würde es auch keine 16-Zoll Touren Klappräder geben. Die Lenkerhöhe hingegen hat viel damit zu tun. Wenn es dich interessiert erkläre ich gerne den Zusammenhang.


na dann leg mal los


----------



## alles-fahrer (15. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> na dann leg mal los


Gerade bei Dir hätte ich jetzt gedacht dass Du da eher meine Sichtweise teilst, aber seis drum. Wenn der Lenker zum Sattel überhöht ist, sorgt das für eine sehr aufrechte Sitzposition. Dadurch wird kein Druck auf den Lenker ausgeübt - das Lenken kommt nicht mit Kraft aus den Schultern, sondern aus den Ellebogen vor dem körper. Daraus resultiert das von @Alder_Vader beschriebene zappelige Fahrverhalten. Nachvollziehbar?

Außerdem führt so eine Lenkerstellung zu einem deutlich nach hinten verlagerten Schwerpunkt, und sorgt dafür dass die Wirbelsäule bei Unebenheiten in sehr ungünstiger Richtung Stöße abbekommt. Ich würde auch vermuten dass Kinder dadurch eher dazu neigen vorwiegend im sitzen zu fahren, anstatt auch mal zum Sprint oder bei Unebenheiten aus dem Sattel zu gehen.

Und wenn es hier doch noch in dieser Richtung weitergeht, dann antworte ich eben auch noch hierauf:


BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich muss dich enttäuschen, das ist aber leider so, das ist ein physikalischer effekt.
> Hat @Alder_Vader leider Recht.


Natürlich ist die Fliehkraft ein Faktor. Nur eben kein so entscheidender dass es in diesem Fall daran liegt. Sitzposition und Fahrtechnik sind in diesem Fall viel wichtiger.


----------



## BOOZE (15. November 2018)

Doch schon und zwar durch zu niedrige Geschwindigkeit, die Geschwindigkeit müsste bei den kleinen Räder halt höher sein um die Kreiselkräfte aufrechtzuerhalten, deswegen muss der Schwerpunkt korrigiert werden um ein umfallen zu verhindern.


----------



## Linipupini (15. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Daraus resultiert das von
> 
> @Alder_Vader beschriebene zappelige Fahrverhalten. Nachvollziehbar?


Never! schon mal als Erwachsener ein  16" Klapprad in Gegenzug zu einem 20" Klappi bewegt? mach mal, dann weißt du das es nicht am hohen Lenker liegt sondern am Laufrad! und damit bin ich hier nun durch.


----------



## alles-fahrer (15. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Never! schon mal als Erwachsener ein  16" Klapprad in Gegenzug zu einem 20" Klappi bewegt? mach mal, dann weißt du das es nicht am hohen Lenker liegt sondern am Laufrad! und damit bin ich hier nun durch.


Ich habe meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, und darauf fußen meine Aussagen. Sowohl aus Jahrelangem Gebraucht aller Radgrößen zwischen 20 und 29 Zoll, wie auch bei meinen Kindern - wo die Große mit 1,35m immer noch hervorragend und sicher auf 20" unterwegs ist. Und der 3-Jährige mit dem Belter 16 ohne Schwierigkeiten die Trails in Klinovec gefahren ist. Wenn ein 16er problematisch im geradeauslauf wäre, dann hätte er ja dauernd im Unterholz landen müssen, oder?


----------



## BOOZE (15. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, und darauf fußen meine Aussagen. Sowohl aus Jahrelangem Gebraucht aller Radgrößen zwischen 20 und 29 Zoll, wie auch bei meinen Kindern - wo die Große mit 1,35m immer noch hervorragend und sicher auf 20" unterwegs ist. Und der 3-Jährige mit dem Belter 16 ohne Schwierigkeiten die Trails in Klinovec gefahren ist. Wenn ein 16er problematisch im geradeauslauf wäre, dann hätte er ja dauernd im Unterholz landen müssen, oder?


Und da wären wir bei der besagten Geschwindigkeit und der Stabilisierung der Krieselkräfte.
Wer als Motorradfahrereine Honda Monkey oder ein Roller mit den kleinen Rädern gefahren ist, kennt diesen Effekt durch die kleinen Räder auch.


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. November 2018)

Ich seh das auch so wie @alles-fahrer, klar bringen große Laufräder mehr stabilität und rollen auch besser über Hindernisse weg, aber viel wichtiger ist die Sitzposttion. Ich seh das immer wen mehrer Kids unterwegs sind, da wo meiner auf dem 16er gut langkommt wackeln viele herrum auf ihrem Pucky. Bei Freunden von uns seh ich das noch besser wenn die dann mal auf dem Belter fahren, da wirkt es viel kontrolierter.
Ist doch bei uns auch nicht anders, Hollandtrad VS. allmountain mal als extremes Beispiel. Da wo das AM noch locker mit schwung um die Kurve kommt schiebt das Hollandrad über Vorderrad fröhlich geradeaus ( Ausprobiert ;-) )....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (15. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ich seh das auch so wie @alles-fahrer, klar bringen große Laufräder mehr stabilität und rollen auch besser über Hindernisse weg, aber viel wichtiger ist die Sitzposttion. Ich seh das immer wen mehrer Kids unterwegs sind, da wo meiner auf dem 16er gut langkommt wackeln viele herrum auf ihrem Pucky. Bei Freunden von uns seh ich das noch besser wenn die dann mal auf dem Belter fahren, da wirkt es viel kontrolierter.
> Ist doch bei uns auch nicht anders, Hollandtrad VS. allmountain mal als extremes Beispiel. Da wo das AM noch locker mit schwung um die Kurve kommt schiebt das Hollandrad über Vorderrad fröhlich geradeaus ( Ausprobiert ;-) )....


Beim Hollandrad kommt wieder die Stabilität ins Spiel, neue 29er Allmountain Räder haben dieses Problem nämlich nicht.


----------



## themountain (15. November 2018)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wer als Motorradfahrereine Honda Monkey oder ein Roller mit den kleinen Rädern gefahren ist, kennt diesen Effekt durch die kleinen Räder auch.


Richtige Motorradfahrer fahren keine Roller


----------



## Alder_Vader (15. November 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Richtige Motorradfahrer fahren keine Roller


Die werden wissen, warum.


----------



## Alder_Vader (17. November 2018)

Ich habe gerade die originale Kurbel und Bereifung im Bike-Markt inseriert und wollte auch die Sattelstütze reinsetzen, aber nachdem ich ein Foto machen wollte und sie mir genauer ansah, tue es lieber nicht, denn das sieht ja kriminell aus, als ob da jemand dran gesägt hätte.

Hat einer das gleiche Fahrrad und kann mal einen Blick auf den unteren Rand der Sattelstütze werfen? Da ist ja nur ca. 1 bis 2 cm Platz von der "Min. Insertion"-Markierung bis zum Rand! Kann und darf das sein? Das ist doch deutlich zu kurz, oder wie seht ihr das?

PS: Hab grad nachgemessen, die Stütze ist aber tatsächlich 250 mm lang, so wie auch im Prospekt angegeben!

PPS: Morgen geht es mit dem Fahrrad zum Üben auf die Pumptrack nach Mauer, einem Nachbardorf. Der Kleine freut sich riesig über seinen "roten Blitz", wie er sein Giant mittlerweile getauft hat.


----------



## Alder_Vader (19. November 2018)

Giants "gigantischer" Support... 
Meine Frage zu technischen Spezifikationen bezüglich Rahmen und Gabel wurde wie folgt beantwortet:

_Vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir diese Angelegenheit leider nur mit Hilfe eines GIANT Fachhändlers abwickeln können. Bitte wenden Sie sich deshalb mit dieser Angelegenheit an einen autorisierten GIANT Fachhändler in Ihrer Nähe, der sich im Anschluss wiederum mit uns in Verbindung setzen wird._


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die originale Kurbel und Bereifung im Bike-Markt inseriert und wollte auch die Sattelstütze reinsetzen, aber nachdem ich ein Foto machen wollte und sie mir genauer ansah, tue es lieber nicht, denn das sieht ja kriminell aus, als ob da jemand dran gesägt hätte. ...
> ...





Alder_Vader schrieb:


> ...
> Ein neuer Laufradsatz kommt nicht in Frage, weil mein Sohn die blauen Felgen so mag, *im Fahrradladen haben sie ihm die extra vom Giant Liv aus- und an sein Fahrrad drangebaut*: ...


Merkste selber?
Nicht nur LR kann man von einem Fahrrad ins andere "umbauen"
Das geht auch mit Sattelstützen. Die war vielleicht mal in einem Rahmen mit längerem Sattelrohr "original" verbaut.
In dem 20" wäre die ursprüngliche Länge einfach zu lang ...

... ist aber hochprofessionell  gekürzt.


----------



## alles-fahrer (19. November 2018)

Ich würde mich ja nach einem besseren Laden umsehen .


----------



## Alder_Vader (20. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja nach einem besseren Laden umsehen .


Und um mir dieses Umsehen zu ersparen (wieviele Fahrradläden gibt es? Tausende?), habe ich halt direkt Giant angeschrieben, als ich eine Frage hatte zu ihrem Produkt. Weder Cube noch Giant zeichnen sich durch besondere Auskunftsfreude gegenüber Endkunden aus, an Kundenbindung scheint man seitens des Herstellers kein gesteigertes Interesse zu haben.

Enttäuscht bin ich auch von https://www.kurbelix.de/fahrradteile/ - da habe ich zwar im ersten Moment gedacht: _"Wow, super, ich habe ein Schlaraffenland gefunden, denn da gibt es ja wirklich alle möglichen Fahrradteile und das zu tollen Preisen!"_, nur um dann feststellen zu müssen, dass nirgendwo Gewichtsangeben zu finden sind. Was soll das, der Wunsch nach leichteren Teilen hat mich doch erst dazu gebracht, nach Fahrradteilen Ausschau zu halten? Also wenn einer von euch eine Seite kennt, die auch die Gewichte der Fahrradteile angibt, nur her damit!


----------



## Linipupini (20. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Und um mir dieses Umsehen zu ersparen (wieviele Fahrradläden gibt es? Tausende?), habe ich direkt Giant angeschrieben, als ich eine Frage hatte zu ihrem Produkt. Weder Cube noch Giant zeichnen sich durch besondere Auskunftsfreude gegenüber Endkunden aus, an Kundenbindung scheint man seitens des Herstellers kein gesteigertes Interesse zu haben.
> 
> Enttäuscht bin ich auch über https://www.kurbelix.de/fahrradteile/ denn im ersten Moment dachte ich: _"Wow, super, ich habe ein Schlaraffenland gefunden, da gibt es ja wirklich alle möglichen Fahrradteile und das zu tollen Preisen!"_, nur um dann feststellen zu müssen, dass nirgendwo Gewichtsangeben zu finden sind. Was soll das, der Wunsch nach leichteren Teilen hat doch erst dazu geführt, mich nach Ersatzteilen umzuschauen!? Also wenn einer von euch eine Seite kennt, die auch die Gewichte der Fahrradteile angibt, nur her damit!


Da wist du auch wenig bis gar nix finden! Es gibt kein Unternehmen, dass adäquate Gewichte angibt.
Es wäre zwar von uns aus wünschenswert aber ist von Seiten der Händler auch nicht gewünscht, weil die Streuung der Zukaufteile/Räder sehr hoch ist. Hier geht es einzig und allein um Masse zu verkaufen und Gewinnmaximierung!
Es gibt vereinzelt, ich sag mal kleine Klitschen oder Radbauer, die machen so was unter anderem. Leider halten die sich nicht lange, weil zu teuer und sie merken dann selber, das sich ihre "Vision" nicht mit Geld vereinbar ist und sind dann schnell von der Bildfläche verschwunden oder machen ne neue Klitsche auf. Haben wir ja schon mehrmals gesehen, Namen brauche ich wohl nicht zu nennen.
Auch gab es in den '90 genug German Schmieden denen es genau so ging.
Große Firmen braucht man da gar nicht anschreiben, da kommt nix bei rum, wie du ja selber feststellen könntest. Und wenn du da wie geraten zu einem so genannten "Fachhändler" geschickt wirst, na herzlichen Glückwunsch, da passiert genau so wenig, weil's keinen Interessiert und du eh nur lästig bist.
Frag einfach vorher hier, ich denke da wird dir adäquater geholfen als im Fachhandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. November 2018)

Naja es gibt da schon online Händler die nachwiegen: https://bike-import.ch Der liefert aber nicht nach D.


----------



## Onichen (20. November 2018)

Bike24 gibt so manche Gewichte an, aber eben oft "nur" die Hersteller Angaben


----------



## Kati (20. November 2018)

r2-bike.com wiegt selbst


----------



## alles-fahrer (20. November 2018)

Ja r2 hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Bike24  hat unter Produkteigenschaften auch fast immer das Gewicht. 

Andernfalls würde ich Dir eher dazu raten hier nach Vorschlägen zu fragen. Es gibt viele Teile die nur bei wenigen Shops gelistet sind, oder auf die man nicht von alleine kommt. Vielfach kriegst Du bessere Teile günstiger wenn Du diesen Tipps folgst.


----------



## kc85 (20. November 2018)

Bei CNC-Bike sind die Gewichtsangaben auch sehr verlässlich, weil i.d.R. selbst nachgewogen.

Oft findet man im Netz auch Bilder, wenn man nach der Teilebezeichnung + Gewicht/weight sucht, wo eben diese Teile auf der Waage liegen.

kc85


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. November 2018)

So, nachdem ich mir einen Engländer für die 36er Mutter des Gabelschaftgewindes gekauft habe und eine kleine Schieblehre, hier weitere Bilder, das Lager hat 41 mm, die Gabelschaftlänge ist 150 mm und der Durchmesser 29 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (28. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Merkste selber?
> Nicht nur LR kann man von einem Fahrrad ins andere "umbauen"
> Das geht auch mit Sattelstützen. Die war vielleicht mal in einem Rahmen mit längerem Sattelrohr "original" verbaut.
> In dem 20" wäre die ursprüngliche Länge einfach zu lang ...
> ...



Ich möchte der Werkstatt nichts unterstellen, ich brachte die zu lange Alusattelstütze gemeinsam mit der Stahlsattelstütze zum Kürzen, da hat man vielleicht auch einfach nur die Stahlsattelstütze nebendran gelegt zum Abmessen und beim Abschneiden der Alustattelstütze ist dabei auch die Stahlsattelstütze etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.
Ich denke daher schon, dass es die originale Stahlsattelstütze ist und wundere mich eher über Giants "Optimismus", die Minimum-Einstellgrenze der Sattelstütze so randnah angebracht zu haben.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (28. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Ich möchte der Werkstatt nichts unterstellen, ich brachte die zu lange Alusattelstütze gemeinsam mit der Stahlsattelstütze zum Kürzen, da hat man vielleicht auch einfach nur die Stahlsattelstütze nebendran gelegt zum Abmessen und beim Abschneiden der Alustattelstütze ist dabei auch die Stahlsattelstütze etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.
> Ich denke daher schon, dass es die originale Stahlsattelstütze ist und wundere mich eher über Giants "Optimismus", die Minimum-Einstellgrenze der Sattelstütze so randnah angebracht zu haben.


Ja was jetzt?
Für die verranzt abgelängte Sattelstütze soll Deinen Worten nach jetzt wer genau verantwortlich sein?
Du sprichst in Rätseln.

Aber eines mag ich Dir gern versichern:
Kein Namensgeber eines Fahrrades, egal ob nur Inverkehrbringer oder tatsächlich der Hersteller, wird das


Alder_Vader schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke daher schon, dass es die originale Stahlsattelstütze ist und wundere mich eher über Giants "Optimismus", die Minimum-Einstellgrenze der Sattelstütze so randnah angebracht zu haben.


in der Produktion/Lohnfertigung in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (28. November 2018)

Ja, mittlerweile sehe ich es ein, dass du wahrscheinlich sogar Recht hast, aber deswegen mach ich dennoch kein Fass auf. Der durch die vergessenen Unterlegscheiben verranzte Rahmen hat mich mehr geärgert als eine möglicherweise nicht originale Sattelstütze, die von mir kurz nach dem Kauf eh getauscht wurde.

Ich schau lieber nach vorne, habe die Gabel ausgebaut und vermessen und jetzt geht es weiter.


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mir einen Engländer für die 36er Mutter des Gabelschaftgewindes gekauft habe und eine kleine Schieblehre, hier weitere Bilder, das Lager hat 41 mm, die Gabelschaftlänge ist 150 mm und der Durchmesser 29 mm.


Die Gabel ist klassisch 1 1/8 Zoll. Lässt sich also problemlos durch eine gewindelose Alugabel ersetzten.
Du könntest noch eine Lagerschale aus dem Rahmen ausbauen und das Einpressmaß des Steuerrohrs messen. Wenn das nicht wider Erwarten irgendwas total sonderbares ist kannst du einen günstigen 11/8 Zoll Steuersatz zu der Gabel bestellen. 
Das ist doch der Gedanke gewesen, oder?


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist klassisch 1 1/8 Zoll. Lässt sich also problemlos durch eine gewindelose Alugabel ersetzten.
> Du könntest noch eine Lagerschale aus dem Rahmen ausbauen und das Einpressmaß des Steuerrohrs messen. Wenn das nicht wider Erwarten irgendwas total sonderbares ist kannst du einen günstigen 11/8 Zoll Steuersatz zu der Gabel bestellen.
> Das ist doch der Gedanke gewesen, oder?



Hab die Gabel grad auf die Waage gelegt: 1116 Gramm. Ich denke, da lohnt sich der Austausch gewichtsmäßig am ehesten von allen Komponenten, denn durch den damit möglichen Ahead-Vorbau spart man ja auch noch zusätzlich Gewicht.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Baue aber trotzdem die LR mal aus. In dem Preissegment ist es absolut nicht üblich (ich stochere oft genug in dieser Wunde herum) die Naben mit sauber eingestellten Spiel auszuliefern.
> Joytech ist davon sicherlich nicht auszunehmen.



Habe gerade ein Cube200 zerlegt. Die Naben sind dank zu wenig Spiel bereits eingelaufen und schwergängig!
Ich kann das von Heiko also nur unterstützen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Cube200 zerlegt. Die Naben sind dank zu wenig Spiel bereits eingelaufen und schwergängig!
> Ich kann das von Heiko also nur unterstützen.


Das ist die nächste Baustelle, ich möchte eine andere Nabe, denn ich denke, durch den Tausch der Vollachse und auch des Schraubkranzes gegen Kassette könnte ich ebenfalls jede Menge Gewicht sparen. Und das Einspeichen wäre eine schöne Beschäftigung für kommende lange Winterabende. 

Bei Youtube gibt es dazu zig Anleitungen, dieses hier zum Beispiel:


----------



## Kwietsch (29. November 2018)

Gut so!
Jeder sollte mal ein Rad eingespeicht haben. Danach noch zentrieren. Wenn das nicht klappt, rettet eine gute Werkstatt.
Ich würde 12 Speichen rauslassen wie von Heiko beschrieben. Spart auch noch mal was an Gewicht.

Für das Cube hab ich China aber nen kompletten Satz bestellt. Siehe Link in meinem Faden


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Du könntest noch eine Lagerschale aus dem Rahmen ausbauen und das Einpressmaß des Steuerrohrs messen. Wenn das nicht wider Erwarten irgendwas total sonderbares ist...



Ich hab die Gabel ausgebaut und die Kugellager fielen mir dabei quasi von selbst in die Hände, aber vor dem Aus- und Einbau von Lagerschalen habe ich zuviel Respekt, das lasse ich lieber die Werkstatt machen. 
Alugabel von Frog ist bei Kania bestellt, um die Lagerschalen kümmert sich die Werkstatt, jetzt muss ich mich noch entscheiden, welchen Vorbau und Lenker ich nehme.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Gut so!
> Jeder sollte mal ein Rad eingespeicht haben. Danach noch zentrieren. Wenn das nicht klappt, rettet eine gute Werkstatt.
> Ich würde 12 Speichen rauslassen wie von Heiko beschrieben. Spart auch noch mal was an Gewicht.
> 
> Für das Cube hab ich China aber nen kompletten Satz bestellt. Siehe Link in meinem Faden



Ja, 36 Speichen pro Rad sind recht viel und wohl eher was für BMX-Fahrer, die fahren ja auch 20-Zöller...

Ein anderer Laufradsatz, so wie bei dir, ist in meinem Fall nicht möglich wegen der blauen Felgen, die wollte mein Sohn unbedingt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (29. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gabel ausgebaut und die Kugellager fielen mir dabei quasi von selbst in die Hände, aber vor dem Aus- und Einbau von Lagerschalen habe ich zuviel Respekt, das lasse ich lieber die Werkstatt machen.
> Alugabel von Frog ist bei Kania bestellt, um die Lagerschalen kümmert sich die Werkstatt, jetzt muss ich mich noch entscheiden, welchen Vorbau und Lenker ich nehme.


Die Alugabel wird bei dir nicht passen!
Da sie für Semi oder integrierten Steuersatz ist! Sprich der Ring an der Gabel unter der Steuersatzschale ist viel zu groß, der muss bei dem normalen Steuersatz abgedreht werden.
Hatte ich aber schon mal bemerkt!


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hier geht einzig und allein um eine reine Reduzierung des Gewichts, wenn du bei der Gabel und Vorbau und Steuersatz was einsparen willst, dann wechsel das, ansonsten lass es.
> Hatte ich aber schon mehrmals erwähnt.



Ich hatte das obige von dir als ein "Go for it!" verstanden.


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> ...
> Auch hier aud Kaniabikes.com oder Aliexpress zurückgreifen. Gabel von Kania kostet 49€.



Und genau die Gabel von Kaniabikes habe ich mir ja auch bestellt. Und jetzt meinst du, sie passe nicht?


----------



## Alder_Vader (29. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Halt dich ran, es gibt nicht mehr viele, weil die ihr Programm umstellen! Denn neu gibt's ne 20" auch in roh. wie auch den Rahmen mit V-Brake und IS2000 Aufnahme!
> Warum sollte die Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft nicht passen? Lass dir nicht so ein Hirngespinst von einem sehr seltenen Maß des Steuersatzes einreden! Das ist völliger Humbug.
> Anhand des Datenblattes vom Bike ist die Gabel 1 1/8", nur brauchst du dann ein anderen Steuersatz von Schraub auf Ahead!


Und auch hier eher Ansporn von deiner Seite. Woher dein Sinneswandel?


----------



## themountain (29. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> .... wegen der blauen Felgen, die wollte mein Sohn unbedingt haben.


----------



## Hille2001 (30. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Und genau die Gabel von Kaniabikes habe ich mir ja auch bestellt. Und jetzt meinst du, sie passe nicht?



Nunja es gibt auch andere Gabeln von Kaniabikes....
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-20-zoller/20-kania-gabel-roh-v/disc-brake/231?c=43

Die vom Frog sieht man doch auf dem Bild
https://www.kaniabikes.com/media/image/1a/b8/7f/gabel.jpg


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2018)

Welche hast du bestellt?
Vom Maß her passen alle, aber wenn es so eine ist, wie auf dem letzten Bild, dann sieht das mit dem unteren Steuersatz nicht toll aus! Ich versuche mal ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2018)

Wird bei dir dann so aussehen!
Bei normalem Steuersatz muss der untere Ring abgedreht werden, dann sieht das schick aus.


----------



## alles-fahrer (30. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gabel ausgebaut und die Kugellager fielen mir dabei quasi von selbst in die Hände, aber vor dem Aus- und Einbau von Lagerschalen habe ich zuviel Respekt, das lasse ich lieber die Werkstatt machen.
> Alugabel von Frog ist bei Kania bestellt, um die Lagerschalen kümmert sich die Werkstatt, jetzt muss ich mich noch entscheiden, welchen Vorbau und Lenker ich nehme.


So eine Lagerschale ist keine diffizile Feinmechanik, da ist kein gesteigerter Respekt von Nöten. Das umspeichen der Laufräder ist um Größenordnungen komplizierter.
Du nimmst einen möglichst großen Flachschraubendreher und setzt ihn durch das Steuerrohr innen auf die Kante der Lagerschale. Mit einem Hammer klopfst Du sie dann heraus. Natürlich nicht immer auf einer Stelle, sondern im Kreis herum. Sonst verkantet sie sich. Schaffste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Du nimmst einen möglichst großen Flachschraubendreher


Anstatt den, solltest du eine lange Verlängerung aus dem Ratschekasten nehmen, umgedreht eingesetzt gibt's nicht so viel Schaden wie mit einem Schraubendreher!


----------



## Kwietsch (30. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Anstatt den, solltest du eine lange Verlängerung aus dem Ratschekasten nehmen, umgedreht eingesetzt gibt's nicht so viel Schaden wie mit einem Schraubendreher!


Genau so!


----------



## Kwietsch (30. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Wird bei dir dann so aussehen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 800656 Anhang anzeigen 800657



Und wenn schon. Gewicht vor Style! 
Iss ja auch Alu, das ist auch mit ner Feile schnell mal weggeraspelt.
Einfach machen!


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Und wenn schon. Gewicht vor Style!
> Iss ja auch Alu, das ist auch mit ner Feile schnell mal weggeraspelt.
> Einfach machen!


Jup, kann man machen, ist aber talentfrei!


----------



## Kwietsch (30. November 2018)

Wenn es sauber weggefeilt ist, ist das schon ein Talent. Metallgrundausbildung, da sind schon einige Elektriker dran gescheitert.
Vielleicht kann er die Gabel ja auch noch tauschen. Aber es wäre ja nun auch kein Showstopper.


----------



## alles-fahrer (30. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Anstatt den, solltest du eine lange Verlängerung aus dem Ratschekasten nehmen, umgedreht eingesetzt gibt's nicht so viel Schaden wie mit einem Schraubendreher!


Ich bleibe beim Schraubendreher - rutscht nicht so leicht ab, und "Schäden" (kleine Dellen) an der Stelle sind meiner Meinung nach irrelevant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2018)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich bleibe beim Schraubendreher - rutscht nicht so leicht ab, und "Schäden" (kleine Dellen) an der Stelle sind meiner Meinung nach irrelevant.


Jo, mach mal. Einige sind hier leider unbelehrbar! Von dir würde ich mal nix kaufen


----------



## Alder_Vader (30. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Wird bei dir dann so aussehen!
> Bei normalem Steuersatz muss der untere Ring abgedreht werden, dann sieht das schick aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 800656 Anhang anzeigen 800657


Achso, unpassend wegen der Optik... 
Ich dachte schon, das würde rein mechanisch nicht passen. *puh*


----------



## alles-fahrer (30. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Jo, mach mal. Einige sind hier leider unbelehrbar! Von dir würde ich mal nix kaufen


In der Werkstatt nutzt man für sowas einen Steuersatz-Austreiber. Privat nutzt man das was nachweislich gut funktioniert, und da hat jeder seine Vorlieben.

Ich frage mich ob Dir klar ist wie unpassend der Ton ist den Du hier im Board immer wieder anschlägst. Jeder hat seine eigenen Methoden, und bei manchen stecken da auch durchaus ein paar Jahr(zehnt)e Erfahrung dahinter.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. November 2018)

Für alle Threads in den Pupsilini schreibt gilt:
§1: Pupsilini hat Recht.
§2: Sollte Pupsilini mal nicht Recht haben, tritt automatisch §1 in Kraft.


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2018)

Das ist mir ziemlich wumpe was du von mir hälst. Von mir aus kannst du deine Sachen behandeln wie du willst.
Ich bin auch schon über 40 Jahre  im Geschäft und weiß von was ich Rede.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. November 2018)

Kommt, wenn Ihr hier schon streitet, dann wenigstens technisch. Ich komme mal auf Eure Diskussion von Seite 4 zurück, wo es um Fahrposition und Radgröße, Physik und so ging.

Jemand hält die Radgröße für immens ausschlaggebend für Kinderfahrräder, weil die Kreiselkräfte ja so wahnsinnig stabilisierend sind.

Jetzt ist Physik ja ne doofe Kuh und hat paar weitere Variable im System versteckt. Geschwindigkeit der Räder und die rotierende Masse zum Beispiel.

Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. Bei den Geschwindigkeiten, wo unsere Kids zumindest in der Lernphase unterwegs sind, ist das aber leider ziemlich marginal.

Experiment für Praktiker (die Physiker unter Euch dürfen es auch mathematisch bestimmen): Handelsübliches 16 Zoll und 20 Zoll Kinderrad nehmen, anschieben, loslassen, gucken, wann es stabil wird.
Danach mal das Gewicht eines Kindes in passender Höhe draufpacken, damit der Schwerpunkt höher kommt, und nochmal machen. Interessant, oder?

Puky und co haben also doch recht. Das Rad muss nur schwer genug sein, das zieht den Schwerpunkt weiter runter. Dazu noch ein Sackschweres Laufrad und Vollgummireifen, zack, feddisch ist der Fluxstabilisator. Und den nur bergab einsetzen, das passt schon. Wenn Mutti wg. der blutenden Wunden weint: "Wirklich, das Kind musste so schnell fahren, damit es ganz stabil in den Baum ballert!"

Jetzt aber mal zurück zu hier, weswegen wollen wir alle möglichst leicht unterwegs sein?


----------



## alles-fahrer (30. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das ist mir ziemlich wumpe was du von mir hälst. Von mir aus kannst du deine Sachen behandeln wie du willst.
> Ich bin auch schon über 40 Jahre  im Geschäft und weiß von was ich Rede.


Deine Kompetenz habe ich nicht in Frage gestellt. Allerdings hast Du anscheinend Probleme damit zu akzeptieren dass andere auch Ahnung haben. Du tust immer so als hättest Du das Fahrrad erfunden, und außer Dir könnten Andere bestenfalls zufällig mal was richtiges schreiben.
Das kombiniert mit der Arroganz und dem rotzigen Ton deiner Schreibe zeichnet das ein eher trauriges Bild von Dir. Wenn Du so eine Fachkraft bist wie Du schreibst, erstaunt es mich wie viel Zeit Du hier ins schreiben investieren kannst. Viel zu tun, oder schmierige Finger scheinst du ja eher selten zu haben.


----------



## Alder_Vader (30. November 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt aber mal zurück zu hier, weswegen wollen wir alle möglichst leicht unterwegs sein?



Darum:
https://blog.kaniabikes.com/kalkulationstest/

Ausserdem wohnen wir etwas am Hang.*
Aber das mit den höheren Kreiselkräften bei
schwereren Laufrädern ist schon ein Gedankenanstoss!

*Dafür bekommen wir keine nassen Füsse, wenn der Neckar mal wieder Hochwasser führt.


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Aber das mit den höheren Kreiselkräften bei
> schwereren Laufrädern ist schon ein Gedankenanstoss!



Stimmt schon, wer möglichst viel geradeausfahren will am stück nimmt schwere Laufräder, wer wert auf agilität, sprintfähigkeiten und ein allg. leichtes Rad legt nimmt leichte ;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Dezember 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Darum:
> https://blog.kaniabikes.com/kalkulationstest/
> 
> Ausserdem wohnen wir etwas am Hang.*
> ...



Ich glaub Du hast meine Ironie nicht erkannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (1. Dezember 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du hast meine Ironie nicht erkannt!


Du hast mich ertappt!


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. Dezember 2018)

So, die Frog-Alugabel kam, sie wiegt 577 Gramm mit vormontierter Kralle drin.
Der Stahlvorbau samt Stahllenker ist auch gewogen: 899 Gramm. Da die Stahlgabel 1116 Gramm wog, habe ich somit diesmal 2015 Gramm Stahl entfernt.
Gemeinsam mit der Stahlkurbel (1 Kilo) und der Stahlsattelstütze (397 Gramm) habe ich bisher also fast dreieinhalb Kilo Stahl entfernt: Giant Junior XTC 20 gekauft, leider viele Stahlteile

Materialkosten für die neuen Aluteile, auf ganze Euro gerundet:
- Sattelstütze 15
- Kurbel 35
- Gabel 49
- Vorbau 25
- Steuersatz 28
- Lenker 19
Ergibt Gesamtmaterialkosten in Höhe von 171 Euro.


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. Dezember 2018)

So langsam wird mal zeit für ein neues Bild ;-)


----------



## Alder_Vader (14. Dezember 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> So langsam wird mal zeit für ein neues Bild ;-)


Da meine alte Kofferwaage nicht wieder aufgetaucht ist, habe ich extra eine Neue gekauft und das Fahrrad damit gewogen, sie zeigt leider nur auf ganze 100 Gramm an: 10,3 Kilo.
Somit wohl recht nah an 9 Kilo, wenn man wie die Hersteller wiegt, also ohne Pedalen, Seitenständer, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, etc.  

Die Alugabel ist übrigens leicht nach vorne gebogen (die originale Stahlgabel war gerade), was sowohl dem Radstand als auch dem Nachlauf zugute kommt. Ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen und habe mich mal die 200 Meter vom Haus der Schwiegereltern zu unserem Haus runterrollen lassen. Fährt wie auf Schienen - genau das, was Kinder brauchen!


----------



## Alder_Vader (19. Dezember 2018)

Als nächstes überlege ich mir den Tausch der Vollachsennabe mit dem Schraubkranzgewinde gegen eines mit Kassette, vielleicht noch andere Pedalen und anderes (schmäleres?) Innenlager. Bei dem jetzigen Innenlager habe ich seitlich insgesamt fast 3 Zentimeter Platz zum Hinterbau.


----------



## mwcycles (19. Dezember 2018)

Na bitte, wird doch, der übergang von Gabel zu Steuersatz sizht ja auch nicht so schlimm aus!
Zwei Anmerkungen zur Gabel:

Die alte Gabel war trotz gerader Gabelscheiden nach vorne gebogen
Grössere Gabelvorbiegung vergrössert den Radstand, aber verkürzt den Nachlauf
Den Tausch der Nabe würde ich mir gut überlegen, und wenn schon, dann mit Umbau auf 8- oder 9-fach.

P.S.: Die Honda im Hintergrund hat doch auch einen Stahlrahmen - schon mal dran gedacht, eine 650 Hawk (US-Modell) mit Alurahmen zu kaufen?


----------



## alles-fahrer (19. Dezember 2018)

Schön geworden!

Ein schmaleres Innenlager ist eine sehr gute Idee. Die Kleinen sitzen sonst schnell aufm Rad wie ein Cowboy auf nem dicken Pferd .
Und der Vorbau sieht im Vergleich zur Satthöhe arg lang aus. Vielleicht findest Du ja noch was kindgerechteres mit 40 oder 50mm.


----------



## Alder_Vader (19. Dezember 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Honda im Hintergrund hat doch auch einen Stahlrahmen - schon mal dran gedacht, eine 650 Hawk (US-Modell) mit Alurahmen zu kaufen?



Eher denke ich daran, sie zu verkaufen. 800 Euro und sie gehört dir!


----------



## Onichen (19. Dezember 2018)

War mein erstes Motorrad. Hatte sie in rot. Immer schön aufzug fahren in den Kurven wenn man nicht aufpasst mit dem Kardan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (19. Dezember 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Eher denke ich daran, sie zu verkaufen. 800 Euro und sie gehört dir!



Danke, nein, habe mein letztes Motorrad vor ein paar Jahren verkauft, weil ich einfach zu selten damit gefahren bin... Im Zweifelsfall habe ich imer das Fahrrad vorgezogen!


----------



## Alder_Vader (20. Dezember 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Danke, nein, habe mein letztes Motorrad vor ein paar Jahren verkauft, weil ich einfach zu selten damit gefahren bin... Im Zweifelsfall habe ich imer das Fahrrad vorgezogen!


Geht mir mittlerweile genauso.

Seinen 7-fach Schraubkranz habe ich auch mal gewogen, fast ein halbes Kilo! 
Eine 9-fach Kassette ist bereits bestellt (11-36), dazu noch eine XT-Nabe, beides zusammen für unter 50 Euro.
Ja, ich weiss, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, aber hey, es ist erstens ein Hobby und zweitens mein Sohn ein Einzelkind.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Dezember 2018)

_Boah ey,_ da haben aber die verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter eines Fahrradfabrikationsunternehmens keine Mühen gescheut den allerallerletzten Cent im Einkauf zu sparen.
Auch Schraubkränze kann man in "hmmm, naja" oder eben in "Vollschrott" am Neufahrzeug verbauen. 

Dafür daß der Händler das Fahrrad überhaupt erst bei GIANT gekauft hat, hätte der ja schon Geld (Entsorgungskostenübernahme) von GIANT bekommen müssen.
Natürlich nur wenn das Stück Sekundärrohstoff seinerseits an einem "neuen" GIANT verbaut war.

Ab jetzt wird ja alles gut.

Verlinkte (irgendwo anders) Nabe:
Hatte ich aber schon erwähnt, diese 78x, egal ob nun FH-M785 oder, wie bei Dir, FH-T780 sind mit "problematischen" Freilauf ausgestattet.
Sofern bei den genannten tatsächlich identische verbaut sind.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-hr-nabe-xt-fh-m785-kurzlebiger-freilauf.751295/ Neueste Erkenntnis, dort noch nicht niedergeschrieben, lautet: Auch die Überarbeitung des Freilauf hat kein Qualitätsprodukt an den Markt gebracht 
Da wäre in Ersatzteillisten von Shimano mal abzuklären in wie weit die tatsächlich identisch sind.

Jedenfalls mit der dicken Aluhohlachse würde ich nie wieder ... Nie!
Gut, bei einem Kind ist die Belastung natürlich weit geringer als bei einem Nutzer der mit ca. 100kg Systemgewicht mit i=1,67 eine 25%ige Steigung befährt, aber riskieren wollte ich einen Bruch der Sperrklinkenträger trotzdem nicht


----------



## Alder_Vader (20. Dezember 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Verlinkte (irgendwo anders) Nabe:
> Hatte ich aber schon erwähnt, diese 78x, egal ob nun FH-M785 oder, wie bei Dir, FH-T780 sind mit "problematischen" Freilauf ausgestattet.
> Sofern bei den genannten tatsächlich identische verbaut sind.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-hr-nabe-xt-fh-m785-kurzlebiger-freilauf.751295/ Neueste Erkenntnis, dort noch nicht niedergeschrieben, lautet: Auch die Überarbeitung des Freilauf hat kein Qualitätsprodukt an den Markt gebracht
> ...



Sehr interessanter, techniklastiger Thread über die XT-Nabe, liest sich ja fast wie ein Krimi, danke dafür!
Aber das 20er ist eh nur eine Übergangslösung, schon in 3-4 Jahren wird es ihm zu klein sein und er wird dann auf ein 24er, vielleicht sogar direkt auf ein 26er umsteigen wollen. So lange wird die XT-Nabe bei dem Kurzen hoffentlich noch halten! 

Nachtrag:
Da ich dem Rad zwei Gänge mehr gönne, bekommt es eine 11-36er Neunfach-Kassette https://www.rosebikes.de/shimano-cs-hg400-9-fach-zahnkranz-712592
dazu noch die XT-Nabe https://www.rosebikes.de/shimano-deore-xt-fh-t780-hinterradnabe-515945
und eine HG93-Kette --> https://www.bikes2race.de/Fahrradte...ach.htm?SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=2905&p=23

Bei dem Schalthebel ist die Entscheidung nicht ganz so einfach, die Fülle an verschiedenen Rapidfire-Versionen ist schier überwältigend, daher sind Tipps herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (22. Dezember 2018)

Schade, ich habe gestern erst die Gewichte-Datenbank entdeckt:
https://gewichte.mtb-news.de/catego...9&page=1&order=weight_real_avg&direction=desc
(und dabei auch gleich selbst zwei Einträge getätigt), hätte ich vorher davon gewusst, hätte ich mir statt der HG400-Kassette die HG201 gekauft und fast 100 Gramm am Laufrad eingespart, denn die HG400 wurde mit 412 Gramm gewogen, wohingegen die HG201 laut Händler nur 318 Gramm wiegt:
https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/191186-shimano-kassette-cs-hg201-9s-11-32t-silber/
und dabei genausoviel kostet, ausserdem gibt es die auch in Schwarz, was zu den schwarzen Speichen gepasst hätte:
https://www.rosebikes.de/shimano-cs-hg200-9-fach-zahnkranz-712564


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. Dezember 2018)

Tja ...


... womöglich wirst Du jetzt von dieser Datenbank nie wieder loskommen. Wundere Dich also nicht wenn Dein Projekt einschläft.
Egal wofür Du Dich entscheidest, es wird eh immer (ich betone: IMMER) eine falsche Entscheidung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (22. Dezember 2018)

Da hilft nur eines - umtauschen ;-)


----------



## Alder_Vader (22. Dezember 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eines - umtauschen ;-)


Hätte ich fast gemacht, hab dann aber realisiert, dass die vom Händler mit nur 318 Gramm beworbene HG201er als grösstes Kettenblatt nur ein 32er hat, die HG400 hingegen ein 36er und das dürfte wohl den Gewichtsunterschied ausmachen, also alles gut. 

Nachtrag: So, der Postbote war da und brachte Nabe und Kassette. Ich bin positiv überrascht, die Kassette wiegt nur 385 Gramm.


----------



## Alder_Vader (11. Mai 2019)

Letztes Update, der Umbau ist abgeschlossen, das letzte Upgrade war vor ein paar Wochen eine goldene Fahrradkette, denn bei Kindern ist die Optik eben wichtig und das darf es auch. 
Anbei ein Video, aufgenommen im März, drei Wochen nach seinem 5. Geburtstag:






Jetzt wird am 20"er nichts mehr gemacht, denn mittlerweile ist er seit zwei Wochen auf einem Giant ARX 24" unterwegs, eine Tour mit dem neuen Rad von Neckargemünd nach Neckarsteinach haben wir schon hinter uns, er hat die Strecke ohne Pause geschafft. 
Aber das ist ein Thema für einen neuen Thread, da es ein anderes Fahrrad ist.


----------



## Alder_Vader (2. Juli 2019)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Letztes Update, der Umbau ist abgeschlossen, ...
> 
> 
> Jetzt wird am 20"er nichts mehr gemacht, ...



Tja, so ist das mit den Vorsätzen, man soll nie nie sagen.
Neben der Kette fiel mittlerweile auch der Drehgriff meinem Umbauwahn zum Opfer, jetzt hat er eine Triggerschaltung, kombiniert mit neuen Bremsgriffen. Blaue Bremshüllen sind schon unterwegs...


----------

